# RUMOR OR NOT?



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SEEN A TOPIC NOW IT GONE????? PS MODS WHO DELETE THIS PLEASE EXPLANE WHY YOU DELETE THIS TOPIC RUMOR HAS IT THE MONEY MAN PULLED OUT OR SOLD OUT??


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

oh damn are u serious


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2006, 08:38 PM~6251535
> *SEEN  A  TOPIC  NOW  IT  GONE?????  PS  MODS  WHO  DELETE  THIS  PLEASE  EXPLANE  WHY  YOU  DELETE THIS  TOPIC  RUMOR  HAS  IT  THE  MONEY  MAN  PULLED  OUT OR  SOLD  OUT??
> *


i thhought they said they be back in jan under a new name.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 08:43 PM~6251606
> *i thhought they said they be back in jan under a new name.
> *


some thing like that


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

hope not, im still waiting for my current issue to come.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

WE will be back in January......


come on Keith...you know how rumors get started.....and how the haters like to add to them......


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Lowridaz Magazine and Traditional Lowriding Magazine same out come why? *


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Damnn.......
I thought they said there would be a December issue?......
I have all of them they put out so far...even grabbed the alternative cover on the first issue. The photos just had thier own soul............ Would be ashame to see it go.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Damnn.......
I thought they said there would be a December issue?......
I have all of them they put out so far...even grabbed the alternative cover on the first issue. The photos just had thier own soul............ Would be ashame to see it go.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 26 2006, 09:02 PM~6251792
> *WE will be back in January......
> come on Keith...you know how rumors get started.....and how the haters like to add to them......
> *


JESS YOU KNOW I HAD JUST HEARD FROM SOMEONE WHO KNEW AND I JUST WANTED TO KNOW CAUSE OF THE LAST TIME THIS HAPPIED AND ALOT OF PEPS GOT TAKIN FOR THERE MONEY,,AN AS I SEE THERES ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO HAVENT GOTTAN THERE ISSUES AGAIN , IT KIND OF RUINS IT FOR THE SPORT.....YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN JUST LIKE WITH BLVD MAG....I HOPE THE MAG MAKES IT CAUSE IT DID LOOK GREAT, WHEN I SEEN IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Does that mean all us subscribers are s.o.l.?Consider ourselves burnt or whats going on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i guess im the only jackass who got his money back :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF! Does this mean I get no shirt!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2006, 10:25 PM~6251961
> *Does that mean all us subscribers are s.o.l.?Consider ourselves burnt or whats going on?
> *


And if it is off til Jan. thanks for the letter explaining why ....oh and the shirt :thumbsup: .....


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

There goes Kita's modeling career. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*01-01-07*


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W+Sep 26 2006, 10:27 PM~6251988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are going to send out shirts with the new name. Brandon made a good point of why would you want a shirt with a magazine thats not around anymore.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2006, 10:29 PM~6252000
> *And if it is off til Jan. thanks for the letter explaining why ....oh and the shirt :thumbsup: .....
> *


Real professional buddies....I'm not going to bitch and moan but if it is true at least show some consideration for your subscribers who believed in you and wanted this shit to put "big brother" outta the scene, by letting them know the 411


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 26 2006, 09:09 PM~6251856
> *Lowridaz Magazine and Traditional Lowriding Magazine same out come why?
> *


LOBSTER SEASON?? ASK BLVD ROLLLER, HE SOULD KNOW


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

got damn   chismoso's

20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: TROUBLESOME, redrum702, midwest_swang, DuezPaid, D-Cheese, Low862, sixduece619, VYNE TYME, Roma, King Of Rimz, 801Rider, homeboyz, HOP SKOTCh


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2006, 10:33 PM~6252048
> *Real professional buddies....I'm not going to bitch and moan but if it is true at least show some consideration for your subscribers who believed in you and wanted this shit to put "big brother" outta the scene, by letting them know the 411
> *



Brandon let people on here know what was going on, he is going to take care of the subscribers...not going to "Fuck Over" anyone..........


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 26 2006, 10:35 PM~6252071
> *Brandon let people on here know what was going on, he is going to take care of the subscribers...not going to "Fuck Over" anyone..........
> *


This is where he got the first 200 subscribers so it makes sense to give the info here.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 26 2006, 10:31 PM~6252025
> *01-01-07
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SOMEONE FROM THE MAG PM ME THEN, I WANT TO BUY ALL THE BACK ORDER MAGAZINES YOU STILL HAVE THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can I get some 411 on pm or something letting me know whats up if I still am going to recieve a mag or what....That's all I'm asking :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2006, 09:40 PM~6252117
> *Can I get some 411 on pm or something letting me know whats up if I still am going to recieve a mag or what....That's all I'm asking :dunno:
> *


"you will get your magazine and shirt just be patient"


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I would like to buy all issues except for September '06 I have that issue.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2006, 09:39 PM~6252100
> *SOMEONE FROM THE MAG PM ME THEN, I WANT TO BUY ALL THE BACK ORDER MAGAZINES YOU STILL HAVE THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


I have been trying to buy back issues for a month, and non of them ever get back to me. great service!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???

I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.

For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.

The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!

The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!

And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!

Brandon


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 26 2006, 09:37 PM~6252085
> *This is where he got the first 200 subscribers so it makes sense to give the info here.
> *


exactly! i never received any e-mail or anything telling me whats crackin. i love to support peeps makin money, but i hate to get hustled :angry:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 26 2006, 08:59 PM~6252249
> *exactly!  i never received any e-mail or anything telling me whats crackin.  i love to support peeps makin money, but i hate to get hustled :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 26 2006, 09:59 PM~6252249
> *exactly!  i never received any e-mail or anything telling me whats crackin.  i love to support peeps makin money, but i hate to get hustled :angry:
> *


I HATE TO SEE MY RIDERZ GET HUSTLED AGAIN!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 26 2006, 10:59 PM~6252249
> *exactly!  i never received any e-mail or anything telling me whats crackin.  i love to support peeps makin money, but i hate to get hustled :angry:
> *



Nobody is getting "Hustled"....an unfortunate situation came up that wasnt planned for. Brandon is going to take care of all the subscribers, he and everyone else involved with the magazine have put there heart and hard work into it, no one is making money....what other magaizine sends issues priority mail? Like I said before an unfortunate situation came up, but Brandon is working on getting everything straight right now and the magazine will be back in January...better than before...  Just be patient and continue to show the love and support and you guys wont be dissapointed.....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

it's a bad ass magazine, and im not trippin on how long it takes to get everything together. You guys did a bad ass job and much love to all you folks.  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

Not to sit here and type on the computer like i am some kind of complaining bitch, because i am not. but you guys put your name on somthing and sold mags on l.i.l and now are pretty much telling everyone that they probably lost there money and there promise of a limited edition shirt. and now all the blame is on JOHN who the fucks JOHN. Ii myself have invested in a lot of stuff in my life. and have been a part of other peoples investments. and never once have i told people i will see what i can do, or its someone elses fault. the worst thing about all this bullshit is that keith has to bring it up for all the subscribers to read, or read through 400 pages on the topic that you guys started. just bad business all the way around no matter who's fault it is.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 26 2006, 10:06 PM~6252304
> * no one is making money....
> *



maybe thats why it didnt work.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

sad someone has to be Anonymous in here
Anonymous
AnonymousAnonymousAnAAnonymousnonymousoAnAnonymousoAnonymousnymousnymousAnonymousAnonymAnAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousonymousousAnonymousAnonymoAnoAnonymousnymoususAnonymousAnonymousAnAAnonymousnonymousoAnAnonymousoAnonymousnymousnymousAnonymousAnonymAnAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousonymousousAnonymousAnonymoAnoAnonymousnymoususAnonymousAnonymousAnAAnonymousnonymousoAnAnonymousoAnonymousnymousnymousAnonymousAnonymAnAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousonymousousAnonymousAnonymoAnoAnonymousnymoususAnonymousAnonymousAnAAnonymousnonymousoAnAnonymousoAnonymousnymousnymousAnonymousAnonymAnAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousonymousousAnonymousAnonymoAnoAnonymousnymoususAnonymousAnonymousAnAAnonymousnonymousoAnAnonymousoAnonymousnymousnymousAnonymousAnonymAnAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousonymousousAnonymousAnonymoAnoAnonymousnymoususAnonymousAnonymousAnAAnonymousnonymousoAnAnonymousoAnonymousnymousnymousAnonymousAnonymAnAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousonymousousAnonymousAnonymoAnoAnonymousnymoususAnonymousAnonymousAnAAnonymousnonymousoAnAnonymousoAnonymousnymousnymousAnonymousAnonymAnAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousAnonymousonymousousAnonymousAnonymoAnoAnonymousnymousus

i still see you :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres my opinion on the subj.

i think TLM was great mag. but i think they went to fast. you know live fast die fast. walked up to the plate and tried to hit a grand slam instead of just hoping for a base hit single know what i mean. maybe next time around settle for average thickness and quality of paper. no need for priority mail magazine. maybe stick local instead of getting nationwide distribution. or stick to a few states. think they can succeed to great level if they just stay in cali. because lets face it people come to terms with reality. lowriding is dying breed. maybe not in california but just about everywhere else. you will always have die hard lowriders like myself but how many die hard lowriders are really out there all over the country, and out of those how many will buy the magazine. numbers just got cut in half. i dont know what it cost to keep a magazine of that level up and running probably expensive. the support is just not there. how many members are there on layitlow thousands and how long did it take to get 200 subscribers. or any subscribers for that matter. support just aint there on a nationwide level. would be great for the crew to come back hard in janurary and prove my opinion wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

No one pulled a PUG lol, a Pug is a dog. John was the money man behind the magazine and has now gone his own way he was the one that got all your money all the checks from the magazine etc. BUT we will make it right even though he is legally responsible for your money. We aren't going anywhere but please keep starting rumors its making us famous :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 10:40 PM~6252550
> *No one pulled a PUG lol, a Pug is a dog. John was the money man behind the magazine and has now gone his own way he was the one that got all your money all the checks from the magazine etc. BUT we will make it right even though he is legally responsible for your money. We aren't going anywhere but please keep starting rumors its making us famous  :biggrin:
> *


 THATS NOT A RUMOR, I GOT A RUMOR FOR YOU


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2006, 10:44 PM~6252564
> *THATS  NOT  A  RUMOR,  I  GOT  A  RUMOR  FOR  YOU
> *


whats not a rumor?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 12:31 AM~6252504
> *heres my opinion on the subj.
> 
> i think TLM was  great mag. but i think they went to fast. you know live fast die fast.  walked up to the plate and tried to hit a grand slam instead of just hoping for a base hit single know what i mean.  maybe next time around settle for average thickness and quality of paper. no need for priority mail magazine. maybe stick local instead of getting nationwide distribution.  or stick to a few states. think they can succeed to great level if they just stay in cali. because lets face it people come to terms with reality. lowriding is dying breed.  maybe not in california but just about everywhere else. you will always have die hard lowriders like myself but how many die hard lowriders are really out there all over the country, and out of those how many will buy the magazine. numbers just got cut in half.  i dont know what it cost to keep a magazine of that level up and running probably expensive. the support is just not there. how many members are there on layitlow thousands and how long did it take to get 200 subscribers. or any subscribers for that matter.  support just aint there on a nationwide level.  would be great for the crew to come back hard in janurary and prove my opinion wrong.   :biggrin:
> *



i agree with this 100% i even made some of these points before the first issue came out, especially the part about the first 200 subscribers. thats when i first became alarmed that the mag might not make it long term, it should have sold those first 200 subscribers in days not months. the pages also, i personally wouldnt mind if they went to regular paper pages, those thick ass pages are nice and all, but i think its overkill......

i think one of you guys said yall werent in it to make profit...... well then what for? to break even? to lose money? also i think with the popularity of the internet and layitlow, the magazines are becoming less important. we get better and faster coverage of the shows here, the feature cars we have mostly all seen here in detail before the magazines ever hit stands.......

i hope when yall come back yall make the neccesary changes to make the magazine profitable and more readily available, and thus a permanent fixture in the lowriding community. in the meantime, ill continue enjoying the issues i already received as well as lrm. i look forward to recieving the first issue of the "new" magazine


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

good luck with the new mag, i hope you guys can make it work. personally im less interested in a refund than i am in waiting for the new mag to come out :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Lets clear things up a little Traditional Lowriding was owned by John Torres he has now decided to leave the industry. Therefore traditional lowriding is GONE, however the dedicated staff has a new magazine in the works under new money and with people that are stable and not quitters. This new magazine will be sent to all subscribers along with their shirts. Like stated before the new magazine is under NO OBLIGATION legally to take care of John Torres problems but since we care about the readers who believed in the staff and the concept of the magazine we want to make everyone happy. Again just be patient something good is coming, better than before and with alot more to prove and big shoes to fill. So I hope this clears it up for everyone and we can all go about our lives now.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 11:59 PM~6252629
> *Lets clear things up a little Traditional Lowriding was owned by John Torres he has now decided to leave the industry. Therefore traditional lowriding is GONE, however the dedicated staff has a new magazine in the works under new money and with people that are stable and not quitters. This new magazine will be sent to all subscribers along with their shirts. Like stated before the new magazine is under NO OBLIGATION legally to take care of John Torres problems but since we care about the readers who believed in the staff and the concept of the magazine we want to make everyone happy. Again just be patient something good is coming better than before and with alot more to prove and big shoes to fill. So I hope this clears it up for everyone and we can all go about our lives now.
> *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 10:59 PM~6252629
> *Lets clear things up a little Traditional Lowriding was owned by John Torres he has now decided to leave the industry. Therefore traditional lowriding is GONE, however the dedicated staff has a new magazine in the works under new money and with people that are stable and not quitters. This new magazine will be sent to all subscribers along with their shirts. Like stated before the new magazine is under NO OBLIGATION legally to take care of John Torres problems but since we care about the readers who believed in the staff and the concept of the magazine we want to make everyone happy. Again just be patient something good is coming better than before and with alot more to prove and big shoes to fill. So I hope this clears it up for everyone and we can all go about our lives now.
> *


RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Its like if took your car to a paint shop and the shop closed down you cant get mad at the workers you gotta be mad at the OWNER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2006, 11:02 PM~6252642
> *RIGHT  CLICK  AND  SAVE
> *


PLEASE DO  if you want i can email it to you or PM it to you or send it attached to a carrier pigeon to your house


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 11:06 PM~6252665
> *PLEASE DO   if you want i can email it to you or PM it to you or send it attached to a carrier pigeon to your house
> *


WITH SOME WENDYS, NO ONIONS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

brent you spelt lives wrong :biggrin: im sure homeboyz will get a kick out of that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2006, 11:12 PM~6252694
> *WITH  SOME  WENDYS,  NO  ONIONS
> *


YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMY maybe with a nice cold Frosty :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2006, 11:13 PM~6252696
> *brent you spelt lives wrong  :biggrin:  im sure homeboyz will get a kick out of that :biggrin:
> *



no i didnt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 10:17 PM~6252717
> *no i didnt
> *


magic :scrutinize: send him some of that pizza from down the street from your house :biggrin: and you guys will be friends :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

homeboyz why dont you buy the company? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2006, 11:19 PM~6252728
> *magic  :scrutinize:  send him some of that pizza from down the street from your house :biggrin: and you guys will be friends :biggrin:
> *


my streets all fucked up right now had a murder today its all over the news :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 26 2006, 11:20 PM~6252734
> *homeboyz why dont you buy the company? :cheesy:
> *


CARLITO'S WAY :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 10:20 PM~6252735
> *my streets all fucked up right now had a murder today its all over the news :biggrin:
> *



woowa, honestly though can you clarify this rumor thats been around for a while, do you change homeboyz post and mispell the words? rumor has it...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2006, 11:23 PM~6252749
> *woowa, honestly though can you clarify this rumor thats been around for a while, do you change homeboyz post and mispell the words? rumor has it...
> *


'Negative'


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

haha pulls the pug :cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)




----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i got a rumor.

I heard the Japanese bought it

:0 :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Where can I buy all the back issues and how many of them are there?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 11:31 PM~6252504
> *heres my opinion on the subj.
> 
> i think TLM was  great mag. but i think they went to fast. you know live fast die fast.  walked up to the plate and tried to hit a grand slam instead of just hoping for a base hit single know what i mean.  maybe next time around settle for average thickness and quality of paper. no need for priority mail magazine. maybe stick local instead of getting nationwide distribution.  or stick to a few states. think they can succeed to great level if they just stay in cali. because lets face it people come to terms with reality. lowriding is dying breed.  maybe not in california but just about everywhere else. you will always have die hard lowriders like myself but how many die hard lowriders are really out there all over the country, and out of those how many will buy the magazine. numbers just got cut in half.  i dont know what it cost to keep a magazine of that level up and running probably expensive. the support is just not there. how many members are there on layitlow thousands and how long did it take to get 200 subscribers. or any subscribers for that matter.  support just aint there on a nationwide level.  would be great for the crew to come back hard in janurary and prove my opinion wrong.   :biggrin:
> *


I was in California last week and this was the only car on wires I saw.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I saw this BMW there too though.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

So, basically you're starting a new magazine and you will be sending the new magazine to the people who subscribe to TLM.

And if it's going to be bi-monthly, how many issues will we (the subscribers) be receiving? 8? Because we already got 4 TLM's and paid for 12 TLM's.

Just some questions I think a lot of us want to see answered.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

the pug

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i won haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

keef cunt speel fur shet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2006, 09:55 PM~6252215
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> ...


 :angry: :twak:  :guns:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:ugh: OK...lemme get this straight....FIRST homeboyz says SOON they will NOT be selling rims anymore (and they got nice ass color combos & prices) THEN, Showtime Hydraulics is giong under (but they don't want to make no deals) and now,TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE. WTF is happening? Shit,if i was back in Cali,i'd fucking work for free,just for theLOVE and COMMITMENT i have in and for lowriding......fuck some DUBS,DONKS,SUV's,RICE BURNERS AND ALL THE REST!!! Personally,i'm not happy unless i got 13's and gates on something! I REALLY hope you homies come back,because without YOU,who else we got?Only StreetLow Magazine. DEFINITELY NOT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.....They way too fuckin "advertisement happy"...even tho i get the mags for free,i got stacks of their shit in the basement i haven't even read yet.So tell me,what,as a lifelong 3rd generation lowrider,what can i do to support you?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

The way I feel is I bought the subscription and as of that moment that 35 bucks was gone. I damn sure ain't gonna sit here and piss and moan over 35 bucks...they way I see it is I got my money's worth already with the 3 or 4 mags I have received. Keep your head up guys and get it crackin again in January. Some of you people on here kill me starting out a post with "I ain't bitchin, BUT"....supposed to be ballin and cryin over 35 bucks that was spent 6 months ago....damn....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 27 2006, 06:03 AM~6253345
> *Some of you people on here kill me starting out a post with "I ain't bitchin, BUT"....supposed to be ballin and cryin over 35 bucks that was spent 6 months ago....damn....
> *


That type of shit always cracks me up. :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

ya know?!?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 27 2006, 05:53 AM~6253316
> * Shit,if i was back in Cali,i'd fucking work for free,just for theLOVE and COMMITMENT
> *


then youre a damn fool.and thats fa sho


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 26 2006, 11:43 PM~6252801
> *haha pulls the pug :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Still awaiting my refund for the 2nd year..... :ugh:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 06:16 AM~6253370
> *then youre a damn fool.and thats fa sho
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: BLUE RAGS ON YO ASS BITCH


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 27 2006, 08:41 AM~6253469
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: BLUE RAGS ON YO ASS BITCH
> *


 :uh: He has a silver rag, well black rag as the top. :uh:


----------



## lowriderboy (Dec 4, 2001)

How can I go about getting the first two issues of TLM??? (with the exception of Ebay!).


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2006, 10:25 PM~6251961
> *Does that mean all us subscribers are s.o.l.?Consider ourselves burnt or whats going on?
> *


It's $35.00, I am sure you can recover. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 10:40 PM~6252550
> *John was the money man behind the magazine and has now gone his own way he was the one that got all your money all the checks from the magazine etc. BUT we will make it right even though he is legally responsible for your money. We aren't going anywhere but please keep starting rumors its making us famous  :biggrin:
> *


*No neck John is the one being mentioned. I never subscribed to TLM but I did buy one magazine because thats all I could find in the stores. Low Ridaz Magazine went under and now Traditional Lowriding Magazine just 5 years later. JUST DO THE RYDERS AND READERS RIGHT.*


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 08:37 AM~6254173
> *It's $35.00, I am sure you can recover.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS THE POINT THOUGH


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2006, 10:59 PM~6252629
> *Lets clear things up a little Traditional Lowriding was owned by John Torres he has now decided to leave the industry. Therefore traditional lowriding is GONE, however the dedicated staff has a new magazine in the works under new money and with people that are stable and not quitters. This new magazine will be sent to all subscribers along with their shirts. Like stated before the new magazine is under NO OBLIGATION legally to take care of John Torres problems but since we care about the readers who believed in the staff and the concept of the magazine we want to make everyone happy. Again just be patient something good is coming, better than before and with alot more to prove and big shoes to fill. So I hope this clears it up for everyone and we can all go about our lives now.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 27 2006, 09:17 AM~6254530
> *No neck John is the one being mentioned.  I never subscribed to TLM but I did buy one magazine because thats all I could find in the stores.  Low Ridaz Magazine went under and now Traditional Lowriding Magazine just 5 years later.  JUST DO THE RYDERS AND READERS RIGHT.
> *



Yeah and as you say "no neck john" was behind both well thats not going to happen again he won't be involved in any future things we do  and we really appreciate your concern none of us on the team would ever do anyone wrong thats not why we are here. check out the other issues we had out and tell us if you think we did anyone wrong


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 09:26 AM~6254621
> *Yeah and as you say "no neck john" was behind both well thats not going to happen again he won't be involved in any future things we do   and we really appreciate your concern none of us on the team would ever do anyone wrong thats not why we are here. check out the other issues we had out and tell us if you think we did anyone wrong
> *


I just want to buy the magazine. Where can I get all the copys but September '06 and I do like what I have seen so far.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 27 2006, 01:23 AM~6253032
> *I was in California last week and this was the only car on wires I saw.
> 
> 
> ...


What part did you go to?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 27 2006, 09:32 AM~6254677
> *I just want to buy the magazine.  Where can I get all the copys but September '06 and I do like what I have seen so far.
> *



we dont have many back issues left we sold alot of them at the SD show the beginning of the month. OrangeCounty58 might have a few left that you need pm him


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

fuck the refund, if you guys are tryin to be righteous about the whole deal dont do us subscribers wrong by leavin us with nothing. if your as dedicated to us subscribes just as loyal as we are to have subscribed with you then we can wait till the new mag to come out uffin: uffin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 09:51 AM~6254872
> *we dont have many back issues left we sold alot of them at the SD show the beginning of the month. OrangeCounty58 might have a few left that you need pm him
> *


with nothing to hide , why did the off topic post get deleted ????


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 27 2006, 10:20 AM~6254558
> *ITS THE POINT THOUGH
> *


I know,


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 27 2006, 10:00 AM~6254937
> *fuck the refund, if you guys are tryin to be righteous about the whole deal dont do us subscribers wrong by leavin us with nothing. if your as dedicated to us subscribes just as loyal as we are to have subscribed with you then we can wait till the new mag to come out  uffin:  uffin:
> *


on a side note why did homeboyz have to start this topic??? well on another note i do wish them the best for the love of lowriding , cause primemedia has NO love for us!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 10:05 AM~6254994
> *I know,
> *


what??? just give back the money ese....rumor is that your JOHN


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 10:06 AM~6254997
> *on  a  side  note  why  did  homeboyz  have  to  start  this  topic???  well  on  another  note  i  do  wish  them  the  best  for  the  love  of  lowriding  ,  cause  primemedia has  NO  love  for  us!
> *


naw had you not put a topic out there bout it i woulda never known what happened and thought they were pullin the lowridermagazine style sending one mag ever 3 months.  im still waitin for you to start your magazine kieth :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 09:07 AM~6255003
> *what??? just  give  back  the  money ese....rumor is  that your  JOHN
> *


AHAHAHAHHAHAA THAT WAS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im sure everything will work out fine. and i thought this was already cleared up on here last month.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 09:07 AM~6255003
> *what??? just  give  back  the  money ese....rumor is  that your  JOHN
> *



SOMEONE PM WHERE TO PAYPAL MONEY FOR ONE OF EACH MAG EXCEPT THE 99PROBLEMS ONE, THANKS...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 27 2006, 10:08 AM~6255019
> *naw had you not put a topic out there bout it i woulda never known what happened and thought they were pullin the lowridermagazine style sending one mag ever 3 months.   im still waitin for you to start your magazine kieth  :0
> *


never ......the internet is where its all at.and dvds .....magazines are done inless you got milllions its not going to happin, lets face it we seen 6-8 lowrider mags go and come over the years, with all of them leavin, and not payin anyone back!! my dream is to do a tour!! a real tour !! one day for for now im going to rase my 2 kids the best that I can


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 11:07 AM~6255003
> *what??? just  give  back  the  money ese....rumor is  that your  JOHN
> *


I am an undercover LRM agent  Wanna know who club of year will be??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 09:15 AM~6255097
> *never  ......the  internet  is  where  its  all  at.and  dvds  .....magazines  are done  inless  you  got  milllions its  not  going  to  happin,  lets  face  it  we  seen  6-8  lowrider  mags  go  and  come  over the  years,  with  all  of  them  leavin,  and  not  payin anyone  back!!  my  dream  is  to  do  a  tour!!  a  real  tour !! one  day  for  for  now  im  going  to  rase my  2  kids the  best that  I  can
> *



THERES NO MONEY ON ANY OF THIS SHIT, I KNOW  , AND I DONT DO IT FOR THE MONEY BUT IT GETS HARD WHEN YOU DONT EVEN BREAK EVEN :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

January 2007, TLM will now be called Dinsmores and Coils. keepin it real. All subscribers will receive a Dinsmore CC shirt and a free set of coils :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 10:19 AM~6255127
> *THERES NO MONEY ON ANY OF THIS SHIT, I KNOW  , AND I DONT DO IT FOR THE MONEY BUT IT GETS HARD WHEN YOU DONT EVEN BREAK EVEN :uh:
> *


your rigth this month im showing 600 profit would you belive this shit.....600 on wire wheels profit,,,,,,,,,i mean sometimes i ask my self why,,,,dont get me wrong there was a time i sold 2-5 sets a day....but now 2-4 sets a week anit cutting it.....Im just thankful for my other job......by the way check out the new site www.ride-music.com


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 10:17 AM~6255114
> *I am an undercover LRM agent  Wanna know who club of year will be??
> *


ya i always knew that you where some type of undercover agent :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 10:23 AM~6255160
> *January 2007, TLM will now be called Dinsmores and Coils. keepin it real. All subscribers will receive a Dinsmore CC shirt and a free set of coils :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE A TWO YEAR PLEASE


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

24 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: RO.LIFER, Coast One, Knightstalker, BLACK MAGIC CUTTY, str8clown'n, THE ONE, WestsideRider, SIXONEFORLIFE, scorpio5765, KustomImage, Mr. Antiguo, big pimpin, DIPPINIT, biglucke, Spanky, 64flattop


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 11:24 AM~6255163
> *your  rigth  this  month  im  showing  600  profit  would  you  belive  this  shit.....600 on  wire  wheels profit,,,,,,,,,i  mean  sometimes  i  ask  my  self  why,,,,dont  get  me  wrong there was  a  time  i  sold  2-5  sets a  day....but  now  2-4  sets  a  week anit cutting  it.....Im  just thankful  for  my other  job......by  the  way  check  out the  new  site  www.ride-music.com
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Sep 27 2006, 09:26 AM~6255175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL U GUYS ARE TOO MUCH FOR THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 12:17 PM~6255114
> *I am an undercover LRM agent  Wanna know who club of year will be??
> *



Who cares???  :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 10:31 AM~6255208
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


your a ****


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

:roflmao: He like's the pole... :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 11:34 AM~6255241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  LOL U GUYS ARE TOO MUCH FOR THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


Hi Nick, Glad we could entertain you this morning :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 10:34 AM~6255241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  LOL U GUYS ARE TOO MUCH FOR THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


those where the days ....homeboyz school of strippers


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Sep 27 2006, 10:37 AM~6255257
> *:roflmao: He like's the pole... :roflmao:
> *


0 Anonymous :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 10:15 AM~6255097
> *never  ......the  internet  is  where  its  all  at.and  dvds  .....magazines  are done  inless  you  got  milllions its  not  going  to  happin,  lets  face  it  we  seen  6-8  lowrider  mags  go  and  come  over the  years,  with  all  of  them  leavin,  and  not  payin anyone  back!!  my  dream  is  to  do  a  tour!!  a  real  tour !! one  day  for  for  now  im  going  to  rase my  2  kids the  best that  I  can
> *


i was thinkin bout doin the dvd b.s. but the more i look at it i'd rather show my shit on youtube or if i found somewhere else their and get the recognition and respect for showin whats goin down around town instead of always havin to worry bout the business look on it, do it for the love of it.  the day i hit the lotto ill get me that expensive camera and a mic and ill holla at you keith to do tha tour thing. to bad it aint as easy as it sounds :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

All ive heard is there is no money being made, with that being said, there is $20k + in subscribers money being held, I think that it is necessary for TLM to refund the customers who have inquired. 

I want to support the magazine, but at the same time like (R.O. LIFER) said, I dont want to get hustled. I did not pay for 2 years to only recieve 4 issues, My LRM subscription is almost up so I will leave it to TLM to refund my money to pay for another year of LRM. 

TLM has a fantastic vision of making the most incredible Lowriding magazine, but on the same note they do not have the financial structure to keep this vision going. I wish you all the best and I will support it when it resurfaces and hits the newstands without a doubt.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: DIPPINIT and his stash of pics!


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

its ok thats why i stick to lrm no matter if they have shitty ass advertisements


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 10:41 AM~6255284
> *:roflmao: DIPPINIT and his stash of pics!
> *


i bet he has that shit saved on a disk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 11:41 AM~6255284
> *:roflmao: DIPPINIT and his stash of pics!
> *



I saved them from Chingon :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

from or for. you guys have a private network of pictures huh?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 10:40 AM~6255278
> *All ive heard is there is no money being made, with that being said, there is $20k + in subscribers money being held, I think that it is necessary for TLM to refund the customers who have inquired.
> 
> I want to support the magazine, but at the same time like (R.O. LIFER) said, I dont want to get hustled. I did not pay for 2 years to only recieve 4 issues, My LRM subscription is almost up so I will leave it to TLM to refund my money to pay for another year of LRM.
> ...


true that .....I bet wendys and micky d'z got payed, with those 4-5 burger runs daily.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 11:44 AM~6255304
> *from or for. you guys have a private network of pictures huh?
> *


He has all the pics :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 10:44 AM~6255307
> *true that  .....I bet  wendys  and  micky d'z  got  payed,  with  those  4-5  burger runs daily.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 27 2006, 10:45 AM~6255316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not 2 many will get that one 1 Anonymous Users


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 11:40 AM~6255278
> *All ive heard is there is no money being made, with that being said, there is $20k + in subscribers money being held, I think that it is necessary for TLM to refund the customers who have inquired.
> 
> I want to support the magazine, but at the same time like (R.O. LIFER) said, I dont want to get hustled. I did not pay for 2 years to only recieve 4 issues, My LRM subscription is almost up so I will leave it to TLM to refund my money to pay for another year of LRM.
> ...


 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

on another note  so shes like you lick. am like i do


you like to touch, ya i do.....can i suck you

fucker i didnt tell you id would shallow


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2006, 08:55 PM~6252215
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> ...


:thumbsup:

I had not had a chance to look at an issue... I finally saw ALL the issues Cisco had at his house a couple weeks ago and wanted to subscribe... I didnt because of this.... But you guys are doing great work, hope everything pans out because If i had a choice at the store on which mag to buy.... it would be this one from now on.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 27 2006, 09:40 AM~6255277
> *i was thinkin bout doin the dvd b.s. but the more i look at it i'd rather show my shit on youtube or if i found somewhere else their and get the recognition and respect for showin whats goin down around town instead of always havin to worry bout the business look on it, do it for the love of it.   the day i hit the lotto ill get me that expensive camera and a mic and ill holla at you keith to do tha tour thing. to bad it aint as easy as it sounds  :uh:
> *



YOU WANT SOME GOOD ADVICE, DONT DO IT, BUT IF NOT YOU CAN BE LIKE THE 20TH ON THE LIST OF LOWRIDER DVDS :biggrin: , I THINK THE ONLY ONE MAKING MONEY IN THIS INDUSTRY IS TOPO :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 11:20 AM~6255527
> *YOU WANT SOME GOOD ADVICE, DONT DO IT, BUT IF NOT YOU CAN BE LIKE THE 20TH ON THE LIST OF LOWRIDER DVDS :biggrin: , I THINK THE ONLY ONE MAKING MONEY IN THIS INDUSTRY IS TOPO :biggrin:
> *


yea but its cool to see whats going on everywhere else.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 10:22 AM~6255552
> *yea but its cool to see whats going on everywhere else.
> *


THATS WHY I DO IT, I REALLY BUY THE OTHER DVDS FOR THE SAME REASON, I BOUGHT THEM BEFORE I MADE MY OWN AND I WILL AFTER... I LEARNED REAL LOWRIDING FROM YOUNG HOGG 1-10, THANKS HOGG....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 11:20 AM~6255527
> *YOU WANT SOME GOOD ADVICE, DONT DO IT, BUT IF NOT YOU CAN BE LIKE THE 20TH ON THE LIST OF LOWRIDER DVDS :biggrin: , I THINK THE ONLY ONE MAKING MONEY IN THIS INDUSTRY IS TOPO :biggrin:
> *


yeah if i had the right resouces i'd rather open up a site like youtube call it youride or some shit where we can all just post home made lowridin videos. or gettin me a camera and filmin shit and submit it to one of the already up and runnin companies.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 12:26 PM~6254621
> *Yeah and as you say "no neck john" was behind both well thats not going to happen again he won't be involved in any future things we do   and we really appreciate your concern none of us on the team would ever do anyone wrong thats not why we are here. check out the other issues we had out and tell us if you think we did anyone wrong
> *


so the other mag was cancelled because of the same guy and same reason?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 27 2006, 10:38 AM~6255660
> *yeah if i had the right resouces i'd rather open up a site like youtube call it youride or some shit where we can all just post home made lowridin videos. or gettin me a camera and filmin shit and submit it to one of the already up and runnin companies.
> *


I WOULD RATHER JUST POST MY CLIPS ON YOUTUBE, BUT IM ALREADY DEEP IN THIS DVD THING :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 12:40 PM~6255278
> *All ive heard is there is no money being made, with that being said, there is $20k + in subscribers money being held, I think that it is necessary for TLM to refund the customers who have inquired.
> 
> I want to support the magazine, but at the same time like (R.O. LIFER) said, I dont want to get hustled. I did not pay for 2 years to only recieve 4 issues, My LRM subscription is almost up so I will leave it to TLM to refund my money to pay for another year of LRM.
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 12:54 PM~6255375
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



 Roark's 57 looks nice in this months issue.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I hit up John on myspace and he sent me all these..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 01:30 PM~6255615
> *THATS WHY I DO IT, I REALLY BUY THE OTHER DVDS FOR THE SAME REASON, I BOUGHT THEM BEFORE I MADE MY OWN AND I WILL AFTER... I LEARNED REAL LOWRIDING FROM YOUNG HOGG 1-10, THANKS HOGG....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

we need a good fast and the furious type lowrider movie, and about 5 rap videos feat lolo's to bring Lowriding back to profitability :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

here you guys go this is the owner of Tradaitional Lowriding if you need to hit him up and tell him how you feel. Hes the one with all the money not us. So Seth if you really feel you need your money back contact him on here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=31559 or on myspace http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=35634920 seems like you guys are all fired up at the wrong people we are all just workers we didn't steal or see that money John did  Remember I ALSO SUBSCRIBED!!!!!! I have the paypal reciept to prove it. Keith im gonna be the better person and ignore your food comment cuz we both know if I start clowning you your gonna send me another PM and threaten me and what have you. I told you I wouldn't clown you anymore but if you wanna keep taking little cheap shots then i might have to break out the proof reader again  And just a FYI im quickly approaching the 300lb mark and so are you so you might want to leave the weight thing alone since im 6'5 and your probably 5'9


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 05:14 PM~6257520
> *here you guys go this is the owner of Tradaitional Lowriding if you need to hit him up and tell him how you feel. Hes the one with all the money not us. So Seth if you really feel you need your money back contact him on here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=31559 or on myspace http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=35634920 seems like you guys are all fired up at the wrong people we are all just workers we didn't steal or see that money John did    Remember I ALSO SUBSCRIBED!!!!!! I have paypal reciept to prove it. Keith im gonna be the better person and ignore your food comment cuz we both know if I start clowning you your gonna send me another PM and threaten me and what have you I told you I wouldn't clown you anymore but if you wanna keep taking little cheap shots then i might have to break out the proof reader again   And just a FYI im quickly approaching the 300lb mark and so are you so you might want to leave the weight thing alone since im 6'5 and your probably 5'9
> *


lol..damn I better start losing weight..I'm 270 and 5'9..


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 02:14 PM~6257520
> *here you guys go this is the owner of Tradaitional Lowriding if you need to hit him up and tell him how you feel. Hes the one with all the money not us. So Seth if you really feel you need your money back contact him on here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=31559 or on myspace http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=35634920 seems like you guys are all fired up at the wrong people we are all just workers we didn't steal or see that money John did    Remember I ALSO SUBSCRIBED!!!!!! I have the paypal reciept to prove it. Keith im gonna be the better person and ignore your food comment cuz we both know if I start clowning you your gonna send me another PM and threaten me and what have you. I told you I wouldn't clown you anymore but if you wanna keep taking little cheap shots then i might have to break out the proof reader again   And just a FYI im quickly approaching the 300lb mark and so are you so you might want to leave the weight thing alone since im 6'5 and your probably 5'9
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

mr. impala:1

homboyz : 0

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 27 2006, 03:21 PM~6257595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> mr. impala:1
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 27 2006, 05:21 PM~6257595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> mr. impala:1
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Im not here to get in a pissing match with Keith I pm'd him and told him I would take the higher road and leave our differences behind, He's been a good business man on LIL and no matter our differences I respect his effort to keep lowriding going and make it as big as it can be. I too want to do my small part to make lowriding better and I feel the new magazine will open new doors for our way of life. Everyone needs to relax and have some patience this is a tough venture and you would be surprised some of the money we have had offered to us to keep going and who offered it. I mean someone who knows ALOT about magazines and has made more money than anyone in lowriding offered us money to keep us going. Im sure the smart ones will figure out who it is but lets just say we want it to be done OUR way with no one to tell us what we can and can't do.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 03:42 PM~6257750
> *Im not here to get in a pissing match with Keith I pm'd him and told him I would take the higher road and leave our differences behind, He's been a good business man on LIL and no matter our differences I respect his effort to keep lowriding going and make it as big as it can be. I too want to do my small part to make lowriding better and I feel the new magazine will open new doors for our way of life. Everyone needs to relax and have some patience this is a tough venture and you would be surprised some of the money we have had offered to us to keep going and who offered it. I mean someone who knows ALOT about magazines and has made more money t han anyone on lowriding offered us money to keep us going. Im sure the smart ones will figure out who it is but lets just say we want it to be done OUR way with no one to tell us what we can and can't do.
> *


*AND OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE, ALBERTO LOPEZ COMES TO THE RESCUE!!*
J/P


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2006, 03:47 PM~6257797
> *AND OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE, ALBERTO LOPEZ COMES TO THE RESCUE!!
> J/P
> *


I never said t hat see how rumors get started


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 03:50 PM~6257817
> *I never said t hat see how rumors get started
> *


I'm just messin with you. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

One a serious note, I can imagine litigation is being dicussed along with lawer consultation.

I mean, wheres are all the legal contracts, ties that bind and so forth? You mean to tell us that this guy just pulled the plug? and thats it? You guys had no defense or contengency plan for this? If not, thats very irresponsibile.

Whats the legal ramifications to all this? All this is being discussed on a public forum, so I feel I have the right to ask.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 05:14 PM~6257520
> * So Seth if you really feel you need your money back contact him on here
> *


It's not whether I, quote on quote, *"REALLY"* need the money back , it is the principal. Customer satisfaction is priority #1 in any business. The matter of the fact is anyone who paid should be entitled to a refund for what was not fulfilled.

Yourself, Brandon, and Eric are three individuals here(Layitlow) who worked, advertised and promoted for this company to take off, instead of "Here is John contact him", and passing the buck, You all should take the initiative and follow through for the customers who would like their rightful money refunded. 

I pm'ed Eric (OC58) regarding this matter 2 weeks ago and he said he would take care of it and refund me for my second year paid. I dont know why I would need to contact "John" when "Eric" has the subscription monies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i swear they went thru this a few weeks ago... said whoever wanted their money back can have it. most people decided to hold off and just get the new mag... :dunno: 

seems more like a repost.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 04:03 PM~6257923
> *It's not whether I, quote on quote, "REALLY" need the money back , it is the principal. Customer satisfaction is priority #1 in any business. The matter of the fact is anyone who paid should be entitled to a refund for what was not fulfilled.
> 
> Yourself, Brandon, and Eric are three individuals here(Layitlow) who worked, advertised and promoted for this company to take off, instead of "Here is John contact him", and passing the buck, You all should take the initiative and follow through for the customers who would like their rightful money refunded.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 05:08 PM~6257954
> *I want my 64 featured in TLM
> *


 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: the mag will be like 10 yrs old by then :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 04:11 PM~6257980
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD FRENCH KISS HER AND ASK HER TO GO STEADY WITH ME


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 06:08 PM~6257954
> *i swear they went thru this a few weeks ago... said whoever wanted their money back can have it. most people decided to hold off and just get the new mag... :dunno:
> 
> seems more like a repost.
> *


  

Exactly.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 04:03 PM~6257923
> *It's not whether I, quote on quote, "REALLY" need the money back , it is the principal. Customer satisfaction is priority #1 in any business. The matter of the fact is anyone who paid should be entitled to a refund for what was not fulfilled.
> 
> Yourself, Brandon, and Eric are three individuals here(Layitlow) who worked, advertised and promoted for this company to take off, instead of "Here is John contact him", and passing the buck, You all should take the initiative and follow through for the customers who would like their rightful money refunded.
> ...


Eric doens't have any subsrciption money see thats how RUMORS start when people like you who know nothing act like they do. Eric is paying you out of his OWN pocket just like he did Lonestar. I can promote the magazine all I want but at the end of the day the only person responsible for your money is JOHN. Your a security guard right Seth? If a company paid to have their property secured by your company and your company went out of business does that company come crying to the security officer that was patroling the area or do they take that up with the owner of the company? Same situation here we are trying to make this work without Johns money cuz we believe in something and we know we had a good product, JOhn had nothing to do with the product being good he ws just the owner with the money.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 03:08 PM~6257954
> *i swear they went thru this a few weeks ago... said whoever wanted their money back can have it. most people decided to hold off and just get the new mag... :dunno:
> 
> seems more like a repost.
> *



DOSNT SEEM LIKE THATS WHAT THERE SAYING NOW, SEEMS LIKE THERE SAYING ITS JOHN FAULT, GET AT HIM FOR YOUR MONEY...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Pinche's Comadres :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THIS IS LIKE VERBAL PING PONG


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

shit i still don't get one with the 61 impala 99 problems :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 27 2006, 03:12 PM~6257987
> *I WOULD FRENCH KISS HER AND ASK HER TO GO STEADY WITH ME
> *



NOT ME ID LICK HER ASS AND ASK HER TO SLAP ME


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 27 2006, 04:16 PM~6258032
> *shit i still don't get one with the 61 impala 99 problems :angry:
> *


all of the 4th issues went out long ago. If you didn't get it Lopez don't trip ill save one for you


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 04:14 PM~6258010
> *DOSNT SEEM LIKE THATS WHAT THERE SAYING NOW, SEEMS LIKE THERE SAYING ITS JOHN FAULT, GET AT HIM FOR YOUR MONEY...
> *


:dunno:
im sure if they really wanted the 35 bucks back and they came at them cool, theyd do what they said and come out of pocket just to keep the readers happy. two or three weeks ago, thats what they said and the readers said hey as long as shits getting done and theyre gonna continue getting mags when theyre up and running, then cool. and the few that wanted a refund they said theyed take care of them.
if they come at them sideways i dont blame them for saying go to the source.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 04:13 PM~6257996
> *Eric doens't have any subsrciption money see thats how RUMORS start when people like you who know nothing act like they do. Eric is paying you out of his OWN pocket just like he did Lonestar. I can promote the magazine all I want but at the end of the day the only person responsible for your money is JOHN. Your a security guard right Seth? If a company paid to have their property secured by your company and your company went out of business does that company come crying to the security officer that was patroling the area or do they take that up with the owner of the company? Same situation here we are trying to make this work without Johns money cuz we believe in something and we know we had a good product, JOhn had nothing to do with the product being good he ws just the owner with the money.
> *


I think a Lawsuit needs to be filed on somebody. If John has the money, then he should be legally accountable for the subscription money...not Eric or anyone.

Man, you guys are in one hell of a position. A fucking sandwich.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 04:20 PM~6258061
> *:dunno:
> im sure if they really wanted the 35 bucks back and they came at them cool, theyd do what they said and come out of pocket just to keep the readers happy. two or three weeks ago, thats what they said and the readers said hey as long as shits getting done and theyre gonna continue getting mags when theyre up and running, then cool. and the few that wanted a refund they said theyed take care of them.
> if they come at them sideways i dont blame them for saying go to the source.
> *


WAS THERE A TOPIC STARTED FOR THIS! OR DID WE HAVE TO READ THROUGH A SHIT LOAD OF PAGES TO FIND OUT?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2006, 04:20 PM~6258066
> *I think a Lawsuit needs to be filed on somebody. If John has the money, then he should be legally accountable for the subscription money...not Eric or anyone.
> 
> Man, you guys are in one hell of a position. A fucking sandwich.
> *


Yup and we are trying to make it right by honoring the subscriptions with our new magazine even though we don't have to but we want to make it right. If you want to sue Traditional Lowriding by all means please do


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

no one reads thru the whole thing it was the latest pages on both the tlm topics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2006, 05:12 PM~6257986
> *:roflmao: the mag will be like 10 yrs old by then :biggrin:
> *



Your car will be considered a bomb by the time it is done


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

KEEP THE COMMENTS COMMING, IM OFF AT 5


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

the way yall were pushing TLM,seemed like all yall were co-owners..either way man alot trust has been lost.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 27 2006, 05:34 PM~6258179
> *the way yall were pushing TLM,seemed like all yall were co-owners..either way man alot trust has been lost.....
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 27 2006, 04:34 PM~6258179
> *the way yall were pushing TLM,seemed like all yall were co-owners..either way man alot trust has been lost.....
> *



Nope we were just happy to be able to do what we love and bring something better to our lifestyle. When you believe in something you put 110% into it and nothing less. We will do the same with the new magazine and you will see us at ALOT of car shows around the country we have a few plans in the works for big things. I think the 4 issues of Traditional Lowriding opened alot of peoples eyes for quality and what a magzine should and could be. But our new magazine will be on a whole new level of bad ass


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 06:13 PM~6257996
> *Eric doens't have any subsrciption money see thats how RUMORS start when people like you who know nothing act like they do. Eric is paying you out of his OWN pocket just like he did Lonestar. I can promote the magazine all I want but at the end of the day the only person responsible for your money is JOHN. Your a security guard right Seth? If a company paid to have their property secured by your company and your company went out of business does that company come crying to the security officer that was patroling the area or do they take that up with the owner of the company? Same situation here we are trying to make this work without Johns money cuz we believe in something and we know we had a good product, JOhn had nothing to do with the product being good he ws just the owner with the money.
> *


Bottom line is, when subscribers are told they can be refunded on Layitlow and then get an entirely different answer from someone else, it becomes little strange.

I dont see why Eric would pay out of his own pocket when he was holding the subscription money? You said it yourself, You can promote the magazine all you want, but at the end of the day the only person responsible for my money is a guy by the name of "John". The subscribers dont know John, they know Eric, Brent, & Brandon who pushed the sales here on layitlow. You fellas are the responsible ones.


btw, I do not work security any longer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 05:39 PM~6258229
> *Nope we were just happy to be able to do what we love and bring something better to our lifestyle. When you believe in something you put 110% into it and nothing less. We will do the same with the new magazine and you will see us at ALOT of car shows around the country we have a few plans in the works for big things. I think the 4 issues of Traditional Lowriding opened alot of peoples eyes for quality and what a magzine should and could be. But our new magazine will be on a whole new level of bad ass
> *



it needs better photography


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 05:40 PM~6258243
> *Bottom line is, when subscribers are told they can be refunded on Layitlow and then get an entirely different answer from someone else, it becomes little strange.
> 
> I dont see why Eric would pay out of his own pocket when he was holding the subscription money? You said it yourself, You can promote the magazine all you want, but at the end of the day the only person responsible for my money is a guy by the name of "John".  The subscribers dont know John, they know Eric, Brent, & Brandon who pushed the sales here on layitlow. You fellas are the responsible ones.
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DIPP, PM ALL THE PICS OF BITCHES YOU HAVE, BUT NO UGLY HAIRY ONES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 04:40 PM~6258243
> *Bottom line is, when subscribers are told they can be refunded on Layitlow and then get an entirely different answer from someone else, it becomes little strange.
> 
> I dont see why Eric would pay out of his own pocket when he was holding the subscription money? You said it yourself, You can promote the magazine all you want, but at the end of the day the only person responsible for my money is a guy by the name of "John".  The subscribers dont know John, they know Eric, Brent, & Brandon who pushed the sales here on layitlow. You fellas are the responsible ones.
> ...


Nope we are not the responsible ones the owner that has all the money is. Just because people know us doesnt make us responsible for your money. Eric would have to answer why he gave his OWN money back to Lonestar. I have given you Johns account name on here and his myspace account name. He has the money he owns the rights and all the checks go to him. BUT like we stated before we have the subscribers list and when the new book comes out we will continue to send them the new magazine even though we don't have to since it will be a new name new publication etc. Bottom line is we can argue back and forth blah blah blah but its not worth it. Just relax sit back and wait for the new magazine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 05:45 PM~6258286
> *DIPP, PM ALL THE PICS OF BITCHES YOU HAVE, BUT NO UGLY HAIRY ONES :biggrin:
> *



shit you the one with the good pics that were taken by YOU!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 27 2006, 03:47 PM~6258313
> *shit you the one with the good pics that were taken by YOU!!!!
> *



OH YA HUH :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2006, 10:36 AM~6254718
> *What part did you go to?
> *


We stayed in long beach but we were going back and forth to pomona.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

There is a lot of intrest in this outcome it seems  



> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Top_Dog_Calistyle, DIPPINIT, raystrey, Big Juan, ice64berg, skandalouz, doodoobrownlv, low1, Crenshaw's Finest, SIXONEFORLIFE, trudawg, LuxuriouSMontreaL, mrtungring6622*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

All you subcribers (not me) just got the big stiffie. All of you should be ashamed of your impulsive stupidity. I bet none of you are going to do anything about it either aren't you? Just more talk amongst yourselves like old women gabbing over a clothesline.

You guys just got financially sucker punched. HAHAHA...you might as well go start a thread in the feedback forum crying about this.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2006, 03:50 PM~6258343
> *All you subcribers (not me) just got the big stiffie. All of you should be ashamed of your impulsive stupidity. I bet none of you are going to do anything about it either aren't you? Just more talk amongst yourselves like old women gabbing over a clothesline.
> 
> You guys just got financially sucker punched. HAHAHA...you might as well go start a thread in the feedback forum crying about this.
> *



HOW MEAN, YOU SHOULD BE IN ANIMOSITY CAR CLUB


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 27 2006, 06:41 AM~6253469
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: BLUE RAGS ON YO ASS BITCH
> *


fuck u and your blue rag :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ITS 5 O'CLOCK FUCK YOU GUYS


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2006, 07:50 PM~6258343
> *All you subcribers (not me) just got the big stiffie. All of you should be ashamed of your impulsive stupidity. I bet none of you are going to do anything about it either aren't you? Just more talk amongst yourselves like old women gabbing over a clothesline.
> 
> You guys just got financially sucker punched. HAHAHA...you might as well go start a thread in the feedback forum crying about this.
> *


well bro , when the new mag comes out i hope us subscribers dont get asked for a new years subscription, or atleast not all of it, i understand when some people say we already got our moneys worth with the first 4 issues, and i agree, best photography , best articles, best magazine i ever paid for period, but what im tring to say is our money was worth 12, not 4. so come january, i think it will be ALOT harder to get your 200 subscribers than it already was this time. 35 bucks really aint shit , im not bitching, im just saying we got hustled, not only us subscribers but so did mr impala and the rest of the staff, also maybe an email to everyone would have been appropriate, but i guess there was no money to pay the staff for there time to tell us that.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2006, 04:50 PM~6258343
> *All you subcribers (not me) just got the big stiffie. All of you should be ashamed of your impulsive stupidity. I bet none of you are going to do anything about it either aren't you? Just more talk amongst yourselves like old women gabbing over a clothesline.
> 
> You guys just got financially sucker punched. HAHAHA...you might as well go start a thread in the feedback forum crying about this.
> *



dude im not gonna clown you too much but your an idiot. lets see if you think about it cover price is 5.99 an issue subscribers got 4 issues thats 24.00 plus shipping on each magazine was 4.10 for 1st class mail thats another 16.40 thats 40.40 right there. We have stated when the new magazine comes out all subscribers will get them so how did anyone get the "big stiffie"? Shit i have seen issues 1-3 go for 30.00+ on ebay already so if you guys are that mad sell them on ebay and im sure you will get all your money back and then some. Its funny we spend hours on here fighiting about 35.00 and yet we are paying 2,000 for trailmaster spotlights I don't get it. _AND I ALSO PAID FOR MY SUBSCRIPTION AND EXPECT TO GET MY SHIRT AND NEW MAGAZINES WHEN THEY COME OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_[/B]


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

just come out harder next time and stay the whole year !!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 27 2006, 06:05 PM~6258439
> *just come out harder next time and stay the whole year !!!  :cheesy:
> *


That's a great idea!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 27 2006, 04:50 PM~6258335
> *We stayed in long beach but we were going back and forth to pomona.
> *



DAMN WHAT PART OF LONG BEACH ????? 
I'M LESS THAN 5 MINUTES FROM SANTE FE AVE ....
YOU SHOULD HAVE LET US KNOW YOU WERE DOWN .


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 27 2006, 05:02 PM~6258417
> *well bro , when the new mag comes out i hope us subscribers dont get asked for a new years subscription, or atleast not all of it, i understand when some people say we already got our moneys worth with the first 4 issues, and i agree, best photography , best articles, best magazine i ever paid for period, but what im tring to say is our money was worth 12, not 4. so come january, i think it will be ALOT harder to get your 200 subscribers than it already was this time. 35 bucks really aint shit , im not bitching, im just saying we got hustled, not only us subscribers but so did mr impala and the rest of the staff, also maybe an email to everyone would have been appropriate, but i guess there was no money to pay the staff for there time to tell us that.
> *


Our original plan was to send subscribers letters but since some people have big mouths rumors started getting around so we answered them here. Were not going anywhere the staff will be back and making something nicer than before. We don't need 200 more subscriptions if we get them great if not so be it we LOSE money on subscriptions thats not our concern. When the new magazine comes out everyone will want it even if we have to sell them on the net, ebay, on our site, and out of fucking backpacks at car shows then thats what it takes. Theres alot of little bitches that want to see us fail and talk alot of shit but funny thing is we are more determined than ever. I guess no one else sees that our way of life needs SERIOUS help, if we give up whats fucking left Lowdonking Magazine and Street Low? Think about it would you rather be patient and get something that is bad ass or settle for what you can get? I dont know about you guys but I say fuck a monopoly why should we have to settle for what they give us? Street Low puts alot of heart into their magazine and they love the lifestyle and can't nobody knock that


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: lone star, dannysnty, BRAVO, DuezPaid, ragtoppete, KustomImage, low1, 64 og qld, *WildChild*, OneStopImpalaShop, BIGBODY96, ALL EYES ON ME

What's up Saul I would LOVE to hear your thoughts my good buddy


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: lone star, PAPER CHASER, WildChild, ragtoppete, dlinehustler, OneStopImpalaShop, DuezPaid, BIGBODY96, voodoo63, ALL EYES ON ME, 5Six Bel Air :0 :0 :0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 27 2006, 06:12 PM~6258485
> *DAMN WHAT PART OF LONG BEACH ?????
> I'M LESS THAN 5 MINUTES FROM SANTE FE AVE ....
> YOU SHOULD HAVE LET US KNOW YOU WERE DOWN .
> *


I just went to have dinner with my family and Erica had to be back on saturday so we didnt have any time to chill. I want to go out there again soon though I'll hit you guys up.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i hear ya , and i will support the new mag , an email would have stopped alot of dumb rumours and bitching, but oh well, either way it was the best mag to ever document lowriding, and the next one will only be better, you still need subscritions to reach people all over the place. either way good luck for the new year.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Cadillac Heaven, PAPER CHASER, Crenshaw's Finest, dekay24, T BONE, OneStopImpalaShop, DuezPaid, lone star, dannysnty, BRAVO, ragtoppete, KustomImage, low1, WildChild, BIGBODY96, ALL EYES ON ME



POSSIES GET BIGGER.... :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 27 2006, 05:16 PM~6258513
> *I just went to have dinner with my family and Erica had to be back on saturday so we didnt have any time to chill. I want to go out there again soon though I'll hit you guys up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Brent you get my upmost respect for answering all these questions on the owners behalf. 

I mean you dont have to say anything and you have patiently replied to just about every response. 

My hat is off to Eric as well who has offered to repay several people out of his own pocket.

The owner of TLM is the one responisble and as soon as you guys were all let go, you had no obligation to refund anything, answer anything or even comp anything on the new mag........

I am not saying this is a great situation, but you guys are doing a damn good job of making lemonaid out of lemons.......

I know I personally paid for copies of each issue at full cover price and priority mail so I think it was like ten dollars a issue and everytime they arrived I felt like I was the one that came up and was very happy for the price I paid.......
Cant wait for the new mag, I already feel depressed that I have to wait so long......


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 05:12 PM~6258486
> *Our original plan was to send subscribers letters but since some people have big mouths rumors started getting around so we answered them here. Were not going anywhere the staff will be back and making something nicer than before. We don't need 200 more subscriptions if we get them great if not so be it we LOSE money on subscriptions thats not our concern. When the new magazine comes out everyone will want it even if we have to sell them on the net, ebay, on our site, and out of fucking backpacks at car shows then thats what it takes. Theres alot of little bitches that want to see us fail and talk alot of shit but funny thing is we are more determined than ever. I guess no one else sees that our way of life needs SERIOUS help, if we give up whats fucking left Lowdonking Magazine and Street Low? Think about it would you rather be patient and get something that is bad ass or settle for what you can get? I dont know about you guys but I say fuck a monopoly why should we have to settle for what they give us? Street Low puts alot of heart into their magazine and they love the lifestyle and can't nobody knock that
> *


 :thumbsup: all i can say mr.impala and the tlm crew,i can wait and im sure others will too.This magazine to me is 100% better than lrm,and it sux that the guy in charge of the fund's gave up.Im sure you guy's will come back harder and stronger than ever.It's good to know the staff is still holding strong yall keep yalls head's up "and remember he who laugh's last ,laughs harder and louder"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got july august sept issues like brand new for someone who wants them. looked at each magazine once, make offers via pm thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 05:12 PM~6258486
> *Our original plan was to send subscribers letters but since some people have big mouths rumors started getting around so we answered them here. Were not going anywhere the staff will be back and making something nicer than before. We don't need 200 more subscriptions if we get them great if not so be it we LOSE money on subscriptions thats not our concern. When the new magazine comes out everyone will want it even if we have to sell them on the net, ebay, on our site, and out of fucking backpacks at car shows then thats what it takes. Theres alot of little bitches that want to see us fail and talk alot of shit but funny thing is we are more determined than ever. I guess no one else sees that our way of life needs SERIOUS help, if we give up whats fucking left Lowdonking Magazine and Street Low? Think about it would you rather be patient and get something that is bad ass or settle for what you can get? I dont know about you guys but I say fuck a monopoly why should we have to settle for what they give us? Street Low puts alot of heart into their magazine and they love the lifestyle and can't nobody knock that
> *


Was being sarcastic about that other shit I wrote but you have a point.

Lowriding needs a makeover real quick. LRM is not staying true.

I'm not too sure if their's enough collective will for Lowriding to become "big" again. Too much selfishness and greed out there along with the cost of building a car nowadays.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just wondering you say homeboy paid me back out of his own pocket but the money came from tlm subscription email. same account i sent it to when i subscribed...

Business Name: 
Traditional Lowriding Magazine 
Email: 
[email protected] 
Payment Sent to:

[email protected]


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Fucker you could have used the skinny lense cause I look fat. I'm gonna have to sign off and go eat a hamburger or some tacos cause I feel fat and guilty of gaining weight. Shit I remember when I was 140 pounds and skinny like my little brother. As for your defending your self I think your doing pretty good I would hate to be in the position your in.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 05:26 PM~6258595
> *just wondering you say homeboy paid me back out of his own pocket but the money came from tlm subscription email. same account i sent it to when i subscribed...
> 
> Business Name:
> ...


I don't know I didn't send it he might have sent money from his account to that paypal address then sent it to you from there, im not sure but that account is now empty and has been for awhile. Pm him and ask him im sure he will tell you.


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

badass mag :thumbsup: i'll be waiting patiently for the "new TLM" to come out.

one question though, as a subscriber will i have to pay to subscribe again or will my subscription be carried over?

sorry if its already been asked...didnt feel like reading 11 pages to find out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 27 2006, 05:31 PM~6258628
> *Hey Fucker you could have used the skinny lense cause I look fat. I'm gonna have to sign off and go eat a hamburger or some tacos cause I feel fat and guilty of gaining weight. Shit I remember when I was 140 pounds and skinny like my little brother. As for your defending your self I think your doing pretty good I would hate to be in the position your in.
> *



Well hopefully we can make it big so when primedia cuts back again you can come with us


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Brent is the George Bush of Lowriding right now.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yea ,an email or something would have been nice. Dont like searching on the net to find out why i got screwed out of some money. I do feel i bit hustled in the end. I was kinda weary of this situation when i first dropped my money into the bucket, but i figured it was for a good cause. And the "call this guy for your money back" campaign, leaves a funny feeling in my stomach. But the money is gone now, Guess ill just hope to see something at my door next year (wont hold my breath though). I will say, the 4 issues i did receive were A+. And the Effort for a better mag was appreciated


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 27 2006, 05:31 PM~6258628
> *Hey Fucker you could have used the skinny lense cause I look fat. I'm gonna have to sign off and go eat a hamburger or some tacos cause I feel fat and guilty of gaining weight. Shit I remember when I was 140 pounds and skinny like my little brother. As for your defending your self I think your doing pretty good I would hate to be in the position your in.
> *





:scrutinize: ............. :scrutinize: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok...now I never subscribed to TLM due to the fact that they had it at the Kum and Go by my house. Hell ..I ended up with all four issues plus the alternative cover on the first so I guess I have the complete set of them. 
Now I saw this mentioned earlier and I have read through alot of these posts but my question is still this......
If you guys are going to put out another mag coming the first of the year....are you going to distribute it nationwide or as I saw mentioned just in Cali or on the west coast?
Seeing that you guys are going to have to fund this differently now are the subscribers going to get thiers first and than they will distributed or will they go out at the same time?
I am not out any money myself but I dont want to be left out in the future because I live in the middle of the country and not on the coasts
Best luck hermanos...........................Ro


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 27 2006, 05:34 PM~6258650
> *yea ,an email or something would have been nice. Dont like searching on the net to find out why i got screwed out of some money. I do feel i bit hustled in the end. I was kinda weary of this situation when i first dropped my money into the bucket, but i figured it was for a good cause. And the "call this guy for your money back" campaign, leaves a funny feeling in my stomach. But the money is gone now, Guess ill just hope to see something at my door next year (wont hold my breath though). I will say, the 4 issues i did receive were A+. And the Effort for a better mag was appreciated
> *


Well I have no other answers for the people that want their money back except to point them in the direction their money went I thought that was the least I could do given the circumstances. I would love to see John pay us ALL back but im not worried about it i got 4 issues in the mail and I know ill be getting more


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

TLM, you guys are WAY better then LRM. :thumbsup: 

Also, if i wanted to subscribe after 1/1/07. would the money still go to "John" or would it be under somebody else's name? Because after what I've read about him taking the money and not caring about the Subscribers. I dont really want to send my money to "John"...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Saul was a few lbs lighter when he shot my Lecab but i think we all were!!!!!! :biggrin: Ive lost almost 200 lbs in 6 months and i feel great!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 12:40 AM~6252550
> *No one pulled a PUG lol, a Pug is a dog. John was the money man behind the magazine and has now gone his own way he was the one that got all your money all the checks from the magazine etc. BUT we will make it right even though he is legally responsible for your money. We aren't going anywhere but please keep starting rumors its making us famous  :biggrin:
> *



seeing that he holding on the funds....who owns the TM and copy rights? are they legit?


seems to me if someone that pinche can't issue out refunds would actually go through the steps and have everything done correctly...

i said this in off tpic...you have a product that sells....

draw up a buisiness plan that show subscribers and projected revenue net, draw that shit up real nice and take them a issue!!! No one may have made anymoney yet!!! however there was money submited for subcriptions etc!!! submit it to the bank.... < what should of been done in the first place.... if you really believe in it....i would start from my own pockets!! not to say you hve not...family is the first place to acquire funds...offer them a incentive..samall investment! < usaully for start up money...seeing your really there already just use the mag for your front....the bank usally wants to see half the money put up!

getting a new tax id and registering your buis nam DBA is just a walk to the tax acc. col. @ comptrollers...take your 11 dollars...whalla

good luck with it...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 27 2006, 05:46 PM~6258727
> *TLM, you guys are WAY better then LRM.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, if i wanted to subscribe after 1/1/07. would the money still go to "John" or would it be under somebody else's name? Because after what I've read about him taking the money and not caring about the Subscribers. I dont really want to send my money to "John"...
> *


If John was still around none of these topics would be here. He is gone hes off doing his own thing. We dont have all the particulars of the new magazine yet but we work on it every day


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*when will i get my shirt.......   :dunno: *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 05:50 PM~6258749
> *If John was still around none of these topics would be here. He is gone hes off doing his own thing. We dont have all the particulars of the new magazine yet but we work on it every day
> *


:thumbsup: cant wait for the next mag... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 06:47 PM~6258310
> *Nope we are not the responsible ones the owner that has all the money is. Just because people know us doesnt make us responsible for your money. Eric would have to answer why he gave his OWN money back to Lonestar.  I have given you Johns account name on here and his myspace account name. He has the money he owns the rights and all the checks go to him. BUT like we stated before we have the subscribers list and when the new book comes out we will continue to send them the new magazine even though we don't have to since it will be a new name new publication etc. Bottom line is we can argue back and forth blah blah blah but its not worth it. Just relax sit back and wait for the new magazine.
> *



why no accountant????
sue that fool for wages not payed...obiously you guys are/were staff!! i would throw in some grevence too!
could of swore i read that third party printed them up?? whay cant the same party do the next? would it be like taking it to kninkos....?????


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2006, 06:00 PM~6258795
> *why no accountant????
> *


x-2


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2006, 06:00 PM~6258795
> *why no accountant????
> 
> could of swore i read that third party printed them up?? whay cant the same party do the next?  would it be like taking it to kninkos....?????
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 04:03 PM~6257923
> *It's not whether I, quote on quote, "REALLY" need the money back , it is the principal. Customer satisfaction is priority #1 in any business. The matter of the fact is anyone who paid should be entitled to a refund for what was not fulfilled.
> 
> Yourself, Brandon, and Eric are three individuals here(Layitlow) who worked, advertised and promoted for this company to take off, instead of "Here is John contact him", and passing the buck, You all should take the initiative and follow through for the customers who would like their rightful money refunded.
> ...


damn rigth on that one!!!!! i mean brent and eric sold the mag.... and if john had gottan up on here , no body would have even given up the money for the subscription if they didnt trust you!!! but honestly i do hope they pull out and make it cause lrm is trash!!!! and maybe they have a tour one day , for the ridaz not some corp. bullshit!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm not going through 12 pages someone tell me what happened?? :biggrin:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 07:11 PM~6258855
> *damn  rigth  on  that  one!!!!!  i  mean brent  and  eric  sold  the  mag....  and  if  john  had  gottan  up  on  here  ,  no  body would  have  even  given  up  the  money  for the  subscription if  they  didnt trust you!!!
> *


I wish everyone would understand that no one scammed anyone. Some people are acting like this was intentional and not listening to the facts. One person yells scam and some jump on the bandwagon. This unforunate incident is business related and no one is going to lose out on their subscriptions. Again if you want your money back, refer back to Brandon's posting. Brent has made his point over and over again. Although John departed from this business venture, Brandon and the rest of us are here to follow through with another magazine that takes it a step above TLM. Brandon and others worked hard to try to keep the magazine going even when John pulled out. No one understand the financial obligation it takes. The worst everyone has to deal with is waiting a couple of months to see the new magazine.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Sep 27 2006, 08:26 PM~6258924
> *I wish everyone would understand that no one scammed anyone. Some people are acting like this was intentional and not listening to the facts. One person yells scam and some jump on the bandwagon. This unforunate incident is business related and no one is going to lose out on their subscriptions. Again if you want your money back, refer back to Brandon's posting. Brent has made his point over and over again. Although John departed from this business venture, Brandon and the rest of us are here to follow through with another magazine that takes it a step above TLM. Brandon and others worked hard to try to keep the magazine going even when John pulled out. No one understand the financial obligation it takes. The worst everyone has to deal with is waiting a couple of months to see the new magazine.
> *


IS IT GONNA BE CALLED TLM, OR YOU CHANGING THE NAME. YOU GOT MY SUPPORT BROTHER. LET ME KNOW. FOR ME INVESTING $30 IN A MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS THE SPIRIT OF LOWRIDING IS WORTH IT. I SPEND THAT A NIGHT DRINKING BEER. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

*" INVESTING $30 IN A MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS THE SPIRIT OF LOWRIDING IS WORTH IT "*

_x-2_


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damnnnnnnnnnn.......I need to smoke


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 27 2006, 08:33 PM~6258961
> *damnnnnnnnnnn.......I need to smoke
> *


OKAY YOU NOT SMOKING, HMMMMM :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Sep 27 2006, 06:26 PM~6258924
> *I wish everyone would understand that no one scammed anyone. Some people are acting like this was intentional and not listening to the facts. One person yells scam and some jump on the bandwagon. This unforunate incident is business related and no one is going to lose out on their subscriptions. Again if you want your money back, refer back to Brandon's posting. Brent has made his point over and over again. Although John departed from this business venture, Brandon and the rest of us are here to follow through with another magazine that takes it a step above TLM. Brandon and others worked hard to try to keep the magazine going even when John pulled out. No one understand the financial obligation it takes. The worst everyone has to deal with is waiting a couple of months to see the new magazine.
> *



Cool man someone finally jumps in to help expalin it LOL :biggrin: And Keith a tour is in our future projections very small and nothing but the best traditional cars. It all takes time and this was an unforseen setback but let me tell you this magazine was a huge venture i mean hundreds of thousands of dollars not 10,000 or some other chump change. So sit back relax get ready for the Vegas show we will all be out there supporting the cause and hanging out maybe even shooting a few cars b4 the show :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Sep 27 2006, 08:26 PM~6258924
> *I wish everyone would understand that no one scammed anyone. Some people are acting like this was intentional and not listening to the facts. One person yells scam and some jump on the bandwagon. This unforunate incident is business related and no one is going to lose out on their subscriptions. Again if you want your money back, refer back to Brandon's posting. Brent has made his point over and over again. Although John departed from this business venture, Brandon and the rest of us are here to follow through with another magazine that takes it a step above TLM. Brandon and others worked hard to try to keep the magazine going even when John pulled out. No one understand the financial obligation it takes. The worst everyone has to deal with is waiting a couple of months to see the new magazine.
> *


the bank will...whould have... um an accountant would... 
simple projection to get unit price followed by net....

report mr john to the tax acc..if he aint paying the people back..bet hes not paying the taxes on wages subsciptions earned....

*what county does john live *...

*so the people may file: it has to be done in that county*!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant people file class action lawsuit against this guy john??


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 27 2006, 07:33 PM~6258961
> *damnnnnnnnnnn.......I need to smoke
> *


quit making ur bad habits known! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 08:41 PM~6259030
> *cant people file class action lawsuit against this guy john??
> *


ACTUALLY WE CAN. BRIEF OF CONTRACT. WHEN WE SENT THE SUBSCRIPTION IN, THAT IS A BINDING CONTRACT. ALSO, THE PROMISE OF A T-SHIRT FOR THE FIRST 200 IS ALSO A BREACH OF CONTRACT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 08:41 PM~6259030
> *cant people file class action lawsuit against this guy john??
> *


States make their own rules that apply in their own courts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

let all file lawsuit, i want more money because i really had my hopes up and i sat and waited for my shirt and my magazine. my time is money. i want 2500 in pain and suffereing.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2006, 07:34 PM~6258971
> *the bank will...whould have... um an accountant would...
> simple projection to get unit price followed by net....
> 
> ...


I'll let Brandon worry about the legal stuff even though he has another million things on his mind because of all this. But I appreciate your info.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

if i read correctly, the new magazine will be coming back as bi-monthly?... so will the people who subcribed to TLM for a year still get 12 magazines in total... (the 4 already recieved from TLM, plus 8 from the new mag)?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 08:45 PM~6259069
> *let all file lawsuit, i want more money because i really had my hopes up and i sat and waited for my shirt and my magazine. my time is money. i want 2500 in pain and suffereing.
> *


the staff can ...lol 

whats that seven against one.....damn homie gonna wish he stayed in the game!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

bitching about this is stupid, its chump change guys. stop crying and just wait till January


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

and keith why you even worried about it? from the feed back you have been getting it doesnt look like your a man of your word eather



shit happens and if your grown up enough then you will learn to deal with it. and if your not then theres no point in explaining


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 27 2006, 07:53 PM~6259140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree but are we(subscribers) getting A year or what?What are we getting?I'm willing to wait based on the quality of the first 4 issues.Do I still get A shirt tambien?Just some info on what we are getting(specifically) would be great....Once again loved the Mag and anxiously awaiting the resurrection


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

give it up already! It's over. This is the only book you winers need to worry about.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

kieth..empty your pm box..


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.ftc.gov/ftc/consumer.htm

whats johns full name?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 27 2006, 07:33 PM~6258965
> *OKAY YOU NOT SMOKING, HMMMMM  :uh:
> *


I was at work....hehehehehe...what's up my brutha????? we gonna slam some coronas in Vegas?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 07:34 PM~6258968
> *Cool man someone finally jumps in to help expalin it LOL  :biggrin:  And Keith a tour is in our future projections very small and nothing but the best traditional cars. It all takes time and this was an unforseen setback but let me tell you this magazine was a huge venture i mean hundreds of thousands of dollars not 10,000 or some other chump change. So sit back relax get ready for the Vegas show we will all be out there supporting the cause and hanging out maybe even shooting a few cars b4 the show  :0
> *


  .........see you in Vegas Brent....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 27 2006, 07:14 PM~6259321
> *http://www.ftc.gov/ftc/consumer.htm
> 
> whats johns full name?
> *


all you gotta do is open the magazine and hes the 2nd name from the top :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 27 2006, 06:57 PM~6259165
> *and keith why you even worried about it?  from the feed back you have been getting it doesnt look like your a man of your word eather
> shit happens and if your grown up enough then you will learn to deal with it.  and if your not then theres no point in explaining
> *


now im the bad guy for letting truth out,,,,,,and since where talkin about me lets see 5 years on lil 5 unhappy campers out of 3000.....hummmm so lets point the readers to the neg feedback your speakin of mister!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 27 2006, 06:59 PM~6259188
> *kieth..empty your pm box..
> *


noooooooooooooo its about the same shit......TLM B/S


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 08:43 PM~6259507
> *noooooooooooooo  its  about the  same  shit......TLM  B/S
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 09:32 PM~6259423
> *all you gotta do is open the magazine and hes the 2nd name from the top  :biggrin:
> *


thanks...

its a shame it all went to shit... the magazine you guys put together was excellent... hopefully you can regroup and put out something even better


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 27 2006, 08:44 PM~6259519
> *
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i want my t-shirt........ :angry: *




*now*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 27 2006, 06:43 PM~6259047
> *ACTUALLY WE CAN.  BRIEF OF CONTRACT.  WHEN WE SENT THE SUBSCRIPTION IN, THAT IS A BINDING CONTRACT.  ALSO, THE PROMISE OF A T-SHIRT FOR THE FIRST 200 IS ALSO A BREACH OF CONTRACT
> *


BREACH


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 07:41 PM~6259497
> *now  im  the  bad  guy  for  letting  truth out,,,,,,and  since  where  talkin  about me  lets  see  5  years  on  lil  5  unhappy  campers out  of  3000.....hummmm  so  lets  point the readers  to  the  neg  feedback your  speakin of  mister!!!!!
> *



we told everyone 3+ weeks ago


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 27 2006, 07:58 PM~6259177
> *I agree but are we(subscribers) getting A year or what?What are we getting?I'm willing to wait based on the quality of the first 4 issues.Do I still get A shirt tambien?Just some info on what we are getting(specifically) would be great....Once again loved the Mag and anxiously awaiting the resurrection
> *


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 26 2006, 10:30 PM~6252014
> *There goes Kita's modeling career. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

NOT SAYIN THIS IS THE CASE FOR THIS SPECIFIC COMPANY BUT IN MOST INSTANCES ITS LIKE BUSINESSES ARE ALWAYS THERE FOR YOU WHEN THEY ARE TRYIN TO GET A SALE FROM YOU BUT ONCE U ARE A PAYING CUSTOMER ITS LIKE U DONT EVEN EXIST. UNOFRTUNATELY THAT THE AMERICAN WAY, IT SEEMS. AND IT FUCKIN SUCKS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Okay if any one that is getting a shirt wants there money back here is your chance I will give you your money back and buy your subscription. That means you get 4 magazines for free I will get the rest and the shirt. I will check with Mr.Impala or someone to make sure you were getting a shirt and make sure I will get your subscription. They are trying to do right by us and everyone is giving them a hard time at least wait until after the time they set for the new magazine then if it does not happen then be pissed but I think they will come thru that is why I am willing buy buy a subscription


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 08:03 PM~6259686
> *we told everyone 3+ weeks ago
> *


YA....WHOS STILL TRYIN TO SELL ADVERTISMENTS ? UNDER TLM.....MY BAD DIDNT SEE THE TOPIC,,, I GUESS IT WAS ONE OF THE MANY TOPIC THAT GET DELETE, BUT ALL GOOD BRENT I WISH YOU AND THE REST BEST OF YOUR CREW THE OF LUCK ON THE NEW BOOK,JUST KEEP YOUR PROMISES TO THE PEOPLE ON THIS SITE, THERE WAS A TIME I INVERSTED ALOT OF TIME IN A MAG. ONLY TO BE LIED TOO...SO FIRST HAND I DO KNOW......AGAIN GOOD LUCK......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 08:42 PM~6259945
> *YA....WHOS  STILL TRYIN  TO  SELL  ADVERTISMENTS ?  UNDER  TLM.....MY  BAD DIDNT  SEE THE  TOPIC,,,  I  GUESS  IT  WAS  ONE  OF THE  MANY  TOPIC  THAT  GET  DELETE,  BUT  ALL  GOOD BRENT  I  WISH  YOU  AND  THE  REST  BEST OF  YOUR  CREW THE  OF  LUCK  ON THE  NEW  BOOK,JUST  KEEP  YOUR  PROMISES TO THE  PEOPLE  ON  THIS SITE,  THERE  WAS  A  TIME  I  INVERSTED  ALOT  OF  TIME  IN  A  MAG.  ONLY  TO  BE  LIED  TOO...SO  FIRST  HAND I  DO  KNOW......AGAIN  GOOD  LUCK......
> *


im not sure what ads you speak of. Please PM me thanks


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 04:18 PM~6258045
> *all of the 4th issues went out long ago. If you didn't get it Lopez don't trip ill save one for you
> *


cool good looking out


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2006, 12:38 PM~6255265
> *those where  the  days ....homeboyz  school  of  strippers
> 
> *


i got 5 on the 1 bent over... :biggrin:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Sep 27 2006, 09:40 PM~6259928
> *Okay if any one that is getting a shirt wants there money back here is your chance I will give you your money back and buy your subscription. That means you get 4 magazines for free I will get the rest and the shirt. I will check with Mr.Impala or someone to make sure you were getting a shirt and make sure I will get your subscription. They are trying to do right by us and everyone is giving them a hard time at least wait until after the time they set for the new magazine then if it does not happen then be pissed but I think they will come thru that is why I am willing buy buy a subscription
> *


 :biggrin: Man this is the kind of support Brandon had when he busted out with the first issue and now I see the direct opposite on here. I myself already knew this negative vibe would come about sooner or latter. To all those that still have faith....thanks for believing in us...but especially believing in Brandon, he's the one who is going to make all this come back together with the help of some people who stepped up to the plate.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Sep 28 2006, 05:02 AM~6261652
> *:biggrin:  Man this is the kind of support Brandon had when he busted out with the first issue and now I see the direct opposite on here. I myself already knew this negative vibe would come about sooner or latter. To all those that still have faith....thanks for believing in us...but especially believing in Brandon, he's the one who is going to make all this come back together with the help of some people who stepped up to the plate.
> *



:thumbsup: Go to sleep...........


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

REALLY LIKED THIS MAG. , HOPE YOU GUYS CAN BRING IT BACK !


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Sep 28 2006, 01:02 PM~6261652
> *:biggrin:  Man this is the kind of support Brandon had when he busted out with the first issue and now I see the direct opposite on here. I myself already knew this negative vibe would come about sooner or latter. To all those that still have faith....thanks for believing in us...but especially believing in Brandon, he's the one who is going to make all this come back together with the help of some people who stepped up to the plate.
> *


NEGATIVE VIBE!?!?!?!?! people paid hard earned money for something that is/was not fulfilled,, or not fulfilled in a timely and/or professional manner.

you expected a people to be happy about a situation like this? lol

I know theres the friendship, and lowrider brotherhood side to this situation,,,but more importantly theres the business side (which is what happens the second money exchanges hand)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anytime money is involved there will be a negative vibe somewhere along the lines.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

one of the best pictures ever taken of Vanessa!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 28 2006, 06:35 AM~6262037
> *NEGATIVE VIBE!?!?!?!?!  people paid hard earned money for something that is/was not fulfilled,, or not fulfilled in a timely and/or professional manner.
> 
> you expected a people to be happy about a situation like this? lol
> ...


x100000000


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*The saga continues*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:23 AM~6263132
> *The saga continues
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOGG, HOW YOU FEELIN ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:23 AM~6263132
> *The magazine continues
> *



I fixed it for you buddy


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:31 AM~6263189
> *WHAT  UP  BIG  DOGG,  HOW  YOU  FEELIN ?
> *


Not much, All right I guess I've been better. I'm going to my 4th funeral in the last week and half. 4 too many this month Homie.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2006, 07:03 PM~6258423
> *Its funny we spend hours on here fighiting about 35.00 and yet we are paying 2,000 for trailmaster spotlights I don't get it.
> *


Your missing the point here, it is the prinicipal of doing good business, people are fighting for what it rightfully theirs, the contract was not fulfilled. Those who paid are entitled for reinbursement of funds period.


What does paying for something not recieved have to do with purchasing a rare accessory?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:42 AM~6263261
> *Your missing the point here, it is the prinicipal of doing good business, people are fighting for what it rightfully theirs, the contract was not fulfilled. Those who paid are entitled for reinbursement of funds period.
> What does paying for something not recieved have to do with purchasing a rare accessory?
> *



Im not missing the point you are, the new magazine is going to fulfill the subscriptions that Traditional Lowriding left behind. Like I stated before i subscribed also and im not crying and most people aren't only a few.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:41 AM~6263254
> *Not much,  All right I guess I've been better.  I'm going to my 4th funeral in the last week and half.  4 too many this month Homie.
> *


YA MAN...ITS TUFF.SEEMS LIKE AM SLIPPIN AWAY MYSELF WITH EVERYTHING THATS GOING ON ....BUT I JUST LEAVE IT IN GODS HANDS.....YOU ROLLIN TO VEGAS ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HAY PETE YOU NOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF ROLLIN ? DIDNT HE HANG WITH THIS NO NECK JOHN DUDE ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:42 AM~6263261
> *Your missing the point here, it is the prinicipal of doing good business, people are fighting for what it rightfully theirs, the contract was not fulfilled. Those who paid are entitled for reinbursement of funds period.
> What does paying for something not recieved have to do with purchasing a rare accessory?
> *



This is all we are doing is going around one of these.











Have a little faith Seth, I didn't have to come on here and take all the heat for a magazine i worked for but I have and I have tried to my best ability to set the records straight for everyone and explain. When the new magazine we are working on comes out we will be taking care of Traditional Lowridings subscriptions. So leave it at that I don't know how many other ways to possibly explain it. When BLVD magazine went under did they make any attempt to explain why to anyone or did anyone get any thing back answer is NO and we don't want to go down that same road because we care about lowriding and all the people that believed in us. Sit back work on your cars and get ready for the next level.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:55 AM~6263372
> *HAY PETE  YOU  NOW  HOW  TO  GET  AHOLD  OF  ROLLIN ?  DIDNT  HE  HANG  WITH  THIS  NO  NECK JOHN  DUDE ?
> *


Yup and he hasn't talked to Rollin at all!!!!!!!!!!!! He just clammed up changed his numbers and blew all his friends off. I posted his myspace link he goes on there every day.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

TLM MAGAZINE COMING SOON , DONT YOU MEAN GOING SOON


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 09:57 AM~6263405
> *Yup and he hasn't talked to Rollin at all!!!!!!!!!!!! He just clammed up changed his numbers and blew all his friends off. I posted his myspace link he goes on there every day.
> *


THANKS PETE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:59 AM~6263423
> *TLM MAGAZINE COMING SOON ,  DONT  YOU  MEAN GOING  SOON
> *


No I mean coming soon, we are thinking of naming the new magazine TLM just the initals since we obvioulsly cant use Traditional Lowriding anymore. You know like FHM magazine etc. So once again if you don't know any better you really shouldn't comment


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:55 AM~6263372
> *HAY PETE  YOU  NOW  HOW  TO  GET  AHOLD  OF  ROLLIN ?  DIDNT  HE  HANG  WITH  THIS  NO  NECK JOHN  DUDE ?
> *


Do you mean Roland Rios with Cruzin with La Raza. He and John are like best of friends if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: lowcaddy87, HighProCam, homeboyz, peter cruz, Coast One, *WildChild,* RO.LIFER, DownLow64, NEWLIFE ELA, unique27, SIXONEFORLIFE, 915imperials

looks like LRM is interested whats up Saul


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 11:44 AM~6263285
> *Im not missing the point you are, the new magazine is going to fulfill the subscriptions that Traditional Lowriding left behind. Like I stated before i subscribed also and im not crying and most people aren't only a few.
> *


Best of luck to all involved with the magazine, I will look to purchase it from the newstands if or when it does come available.

Brandon had sent me a PM regarding my refund and I replied back to him, I will look out for the funds today to be in my account. I would expect the same for anyone else who has subscribed.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 10:03 AM~6263470
> *No I mean coming soon, we are thinking of naming the new magazine TLM just the initals since we obvioulsly cant use Traditional Lowriding anymore. You know like FHM magazine etc. So once again if you don't know any better you really shouldn't comment
> *


GO BACK TO LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE, OH THEN YOULL HAVE TO FULLFILL THEE OTHERS WHO LOST OUT 5 YEARS AGO subscriptions??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 28 2006, 10:07 AM~6263514
> *Do you mean Roland Rios with Cruzin with La Raza.  He and John are like best of friends if I remember correctly.
> *


 THERES ALWAYS 3 SIDES TO THE STORY THERE SIDE , HIS SIDE AND THE TRUTH....I THINK IT WOULD BE NICE TO HEAR JOHNS SIDE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2006, 10:09 AM~6263533
> *GO  BACK  TO  LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE,  OH  THEN  YOULL HAVE  TO  FULLFILL THEE OTHERS WHO  LOST  OUT  5  YEARS AGO subscriptions??
> *


No John owned that name also to the best of my knowledge and did the same thing then. But I am not sure since I was not involved back then. I sent you a PM keith if you get time please answer the question Thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6263554
> *THERES ALWAYS  3  SIDES  TO THE  STORY THERE SIDE , HIS  SIDE  AND  THE  TRUTH....I  THINK  IT  WOULD  BE  NICE  TO  HEAR JOHNS SIDE
> *



Shit I would LOVE to hear John's side since he hasn't made any effort to call us talk to us or anything. if you can find out please do we would love to hear it.  I would think that walking away from 300k+ would be hard to do but when you got ALOT of money I guess 300k isn't alot.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

What do you mean interested in what goes on. I got my own shit to worry about right now. I just trip out how this topic blew up and I'm being like everybody on here being a chismoso. I don't ever log on as anonymous or guess. Nothing to hide.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6263555
> *No John owned that name also to the best of my knowledge and did the same thing then. But I am not sure since I was not involved back then. I sent you a PM keith if you get time please answer the question Thanks
> *


SO ON A REAL TIP...THIS IS TWICE THE SAME 2 PEOPLE HAVE WALKED AWAY FOR THE RIDAZ,MAN A 3RD CHANCE IS GOING TO BE HARD TO SELL BRENT...MAYBE YOU AND ERIC SOULD JUST DO YOUR OWN THING ALONG WITH TORO AND F. DE ANDA..... A FREE MAGAZINE... IT CAN BE DONE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 28 2006, 10:16 AM~6263585
> *What do you mean interested in what goes on. I got my own shit to worry about right now. I just trip out how this topic blew up and I'm being like everybody on here being a chismoso. I don't ever log on as anonymous or guess. Nothing to hide.
> *



I hear that!!!!!!!!!!!! Like I said hopefully we can get this off the ground and get a GREAT team of lowriders and talented people to make the magazine that much better  It did blow up and its good everyone gets to voice their opinions. Ive answered EVERY question put forth here when I didn't have to and I feel like Tupac its me against the world. Its all good I think for the most part people are understanding only 2 or 3 people are complaining and thats their right.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6263555
> *No John owned that name also to the best of my knowledge and did the same thing then. But I am not sure since I was not involved back then. I sent you a PM keith if you get time please answer the question Thanks
> *


ILL GET TO THAT SOON I WANT TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT OUT DATED .... GOOD LUCK.....YOU SOULD HAVE BEEN A LAWYER BRENT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2006, 10:21 AM~6263612
> *SO  ON  A REAL  TIP...THIS  IS  TWICE  THE  SAME  2  PEOPLE  HAVE  WALKED  AWAY FOR  THE  RIDAZ,MAN  A  3RD  CHANCE IS  GOING TO  BE  HARD TO  SELL  BRENT...MAYBE  YOU  AND  ERIC  SOULD JUST  DO YOUR  OWN  THING  ALONG  WITH TORO AND  F. DE ANDA.....  A  FREE MAGAZINE...  IT  CAN  BE DONE
> *


We already got the money for the new magazine  and me and Eric just write and take pictures, Brandon is the one that makes the magazine what it is. If you read what Brandon wrote he wanted to make the magazine bad ass and needed 300,000+ to do it and he turned to John again against his better judgement but he thought it would be ok well it was ok then John pulled the same thing he did last time and this is where we are at now. I have 10000000000% faith in Brandons abilities he could have taken a job at primedia at THE TOP but he chose not to because he would never be happy with that. That speaks volumes when a person turns down a job that pays a FUCKLOAD of money because you want something better.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

how can i get back issues


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:dunno: I've been reading 6 pages of the same shit... Brent is basically using copy and paste.. He is not responsible for the money and he has already sent people John's way so why keep fuckin' with him? I remember when this happened with Low Ridaz, one photographer was getting drilled like he was the owner too... If i remember correctly, even that photographer lost money because nobody payed him.

Everyone loves the magazine, but nobody wants to wait and let them get back on their feet so they can make steady moves :uh: 

I'm not trying to jump on anyone's bandwagon here, but everyone is crying and crying and crying when Brent has done as much as he can do. Maybe someone should go looking for John?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Sep 28 2006, 10:27 AM~6263665
> *how can i get back issues
> *


try ebay we have a few of them left and are working on getting some more but #3 is gone for sure and we have a few of the others left.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 28 2006, 10:28 AM~6263671
> *Maybe someone should go looking for John?
> *


Well thats an option but not going to solve much I mean it would cost me more than the 25.00 or so he owes me for my subscription just to drive to his house. But I appreciate the good words I don't mind answering people and helping I have been on this site for over 4 years and have never burned anyone nver fucked anyone and don't plan on it. I am a lowrider and I want to see something GOOD happen for us not the usual negative stereo typical bullshit we deal with every day.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2006, 06:20 PM~6258066
> *I think a Lawsuit needs to be filed on somebody.*


If anyone on LIL cared enough, yeah technically, you could have a Class Action Lawsuit.

I mean the way it sounds, everyone is saying JOHN has the money.

But JOHN is no longer on the scene.

So if TLM is coming back in January _without_ JOHN.

Then didn't JOHN basically steal our money???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:35 AM~6263712
> *If anyone on LIL cared enough, yeah technically, you could have a Class Action Lawsuit.
> 
> I mean the way it sounds, everyone is saying JOHN  has the money.
> ...


I don't think that was his intention obviously since he poured 300k+ into the magazine and subsrcition money was not that much. The way I look at it myself if I did lose my 35.00 its not that bad I got 4 issues at 6.00 each thats 24.00 and each one was shipped 1st class mail at 4.10 each just for the postage. I would have spent 30.00 in gas driving around just trying to find both covers of the 1st issue!!!! Just my .02 as a subscriber


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 12:40 PM~6263751
> *I don't think that was his intention obviously since he poured 300k+ into the magazine and subsrcition money was not that much. The way I look at it myself if I did lose my 35.00 its not that bad I got 4 issues at 6.00 each thats 24.00 and each one was shipped 1st class mail at 4.10 each just for the postage. I would have spent 30.00 in gas driving around just trying to find both covers of the 1st issue!!!! Just my .02 as a subscriber
> *



I see your point Brent, but what I'm trying to say is this;

I would rather my $35.00 went to the new magazine to help it.

I would not want my $35.00 going to JOHN who is no longer around.

$35.00 is chump change let's face it, but even though it's chump change, I still want it going in the right direction.

I heard a rumor locally over here, know anything about that? :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:43 AM~6263771
> *I see your point Brent, but what I'm trying to say is this;
> 
> I would rather my $35.00 went to the new magazine to help it.
> ...


Does the rumor involve a topless cadi?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:43 AM~6263771
> *I see your point Brent, but what I'm trying to say is this;
> 
> I would rather my $35.00 went to the new magazine to help it.
> ...


Yeah that would be nice but we don't want any ties to that money we are moving on and making it without his money. We want to be better than before and are doing everything we have to do to make it happen.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 12:44 PM~6263781
> *Does the rumor involve a topless cadi?
> *


No it involves a person investing money into the new mag.

From my area, not CA.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:47 AM~6263797
> *No it involves a person investing money into the new mag.
> 
> From my area, not CA.
> *


oh that one LOL that was an option Brandon exlored with that person. Im not sure what the outcome of those talks were or what numbers were thrown out but yes that was an option. The person you speak of is a very good guy and a die hard lowrider  :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 12:49 PM~6263818
> *oh that one LOL that was an option Brandon exlored with that person. Im not sure what the outcome of those talks were or what numbers were thrown out but yes that was an option. The person you speak of is a very good guy and a die hard lowrider  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, he's a good guy.

He bought me lunch last month.

 

See you in Vegas, RIO buffet Friday night?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:35 AM~6263712
> *If anyone on LIL cared enough, yeah technically, you could have a Class Action Lawsuit.
> 
> I mean the way it sounds, everyone is saying JOHN  has the money.
> ...



thats what it sounds like.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:50 AM~6263824
> *Yes, he's a good guy.
> 
> He bought me lunch last month.
> ...


no buffets for me this year i cant justify throwing down 40.00 to eat 1/2 a plate LOL I don't have much room anymore :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:43 AM~6263771
> *I see your point Brent, but what I'm trying to say is this;
> 
> I would rather my $35.00 went to the new magazine to help it.
> ...



thats what im talking bout


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 12:51 PM~6263832
> *no buffets for me this year i cant justify throwing down 40.00 to eat 1/2 a plate LOL I don't have much room anymore  :biggrin:
> *


  I'll see you at some point I'm sure.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

DRAMA........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:54 AM~6263849
> *  I'll see you at some point I'm sure.
> *


yeah ill be around but ill be a few lbs lighter than the last time you saw me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Sep 28 2006, 10:54 AM~6263852
> *DRAMA........ :biggrin:
> *


gotta love it.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 10:56 AM~6263860
> *gotta love it.
> *


Makes the world go round........


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Well, now that that's out of the way.

Honestly look at this;

And I have no malice in my heart towards anyone, but someone or JOHN has *$28,000* in subscription monies

A Class Action Lawsuit could be coming if someone wanted to.

$35.00 is chump change, but $28,000 is not.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 11:14 AM~6263965
> *Well, now that that's out of the way.
> 
> Honestly look at this;
> ...


how did you come up with that number?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 11:21 AM~6264001
> *how did you come up with that number?
> *


MATHMATICLY ITS 800 SUBSCRIBERS! :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 01:21 PM~6264001
> *how did you come up with that number?
> *


Wasn't that number put out there, the total is subscription money?

Hey, I could be wrong...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

getting a subscription to TLM would be like going to a new car dealer and buying a new car , and then having to wait 5-6 months to get the engine for the car that was paid in full months before ,
everyone has a good point of view 
they did support TLM but again they just want what is theirs as promised by the contract , not in 4-5 months , 

im not on anyones side i didnt get a subcription , good thing i didnt advertise in the mag , i would have been really pissed


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 11:24 AM~6264016
> *Wasn't that number put out there, the total is subscription money?
> 
> Hey, I could be wrong...
> *


HEY, SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 28 2006, 12:33 PM~6264463
> *getting a subscription to TLM would be like going to a new car dealer and buying a new car , and then having to wait 5-6 months to get the engine for the car that was paid in full months before ,
> everyone has a good point of view
> they did support TLM but again they just want what is theirs as promised by the contract , not in 4-5 months  ,
> ...


Well advertisers were paying monthly and they all got what they paid for so no money is owed there so thats not an issue. And your comparison to a new car is invalid a more valid one would be like buying a new car drving it for 4 months and then the motor blew and you had it in the shop and the shop was fixing it under warranty but it was going to take a little time  BTW how did you like 4th issue was it good reading? :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

im stickin with it.... cant wait till jan brent... make it delivered on the 12th of jan.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 01:24 PM~6264016
> *Wasn't that number put out there, the total is subscription money?
> 
> Hey, I could be wrong...
> *


That would be correct.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 01:21 PM~6264001
> *how did you come up with that number?
> *


It pays to read topics.
 


The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or *just refund the $28,000 in subscription money.* Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!

And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!

Brandon


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 02:35 PM~6265316
> *It pays to read topics.
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> ...



thats a post not a topic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 04:42 PM~6265362
> *thats a post not a topic
> *


Technically, it is a post, Post #3589 of Page 180 in COMING SOON TO A STORE NEAR YOU, ***SUBSCRIPTIONS NOW AVAILABLE***

I was generally speaking.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YALL BASHING THE WRONG PEOPLE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just think its funny that the people that supposedly didnt really own the magazine were the ones that were really hyping it up and trying to put it out there, but when the magazine falls thru. everyone wanna point fingers. lost alot of support. i know im not subscribing to anything anymore ill just get it at the stores when i want it. you had people on here (subscribers) who didnt have the magazine ,but others who had gotten it from stores. i realize that it was supposedly not you guys fault, it was this john character. well looks like john made out like a bandit with alot of money. you guys say 35 bucks aint shit. but it can be shit. a dollar is a dollar whether u got one or one million. so ther is a difference between "whining" and stating the truth. i know i got my money back. i think everyone who sent this john guy a single dollar should get their money back.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 03:25 PM~6265656
> *i just think its funny that the people that supposedly didnt really own the magazine were the ones that were really hyping it up and trying to put it out there, but when the magazine falls thru. everyone wanna point fingers.  lost alot of support. i know im not subscribing to anything anymore ill just get it at the stores when i want it. you had people on here (subscribers) who didnt have the magazine ,but others who had gotten it from stores.  i realize that it was supposedly not you guys fault, it was this john character.  well looks like john made out like a bandit with alot of money.  you guys say 35 bucks aint shit. but it can be shit. a dollar is a dollar whether u got one or one million. so ther is a difference between "whining" and stating the truth.  i know i  got my money back.  i think everyone who sent this john guy a single dollar should get their money back.
> *


What's up with this guy always trying to stir up trouble? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 03:25 PM~6265656
> *i just think its funny that the people that supposedly didnt really own the magazine were the ones that were really hyping it up and trying to put it out there, but when the magazine falls thru. everyone wanna point fingers.  lost alot of support. i know im not subscribing to anything anymore ill just get it at the stores when i want it. you had people on here (subscribers) who didnt have the magazine ,but others who had gotten it from stores.  i realize that it was supposedly not you guys fault, it was this john character.  well looks like john made out like a bandit with alot of money.  you guys say 35 bucks aint shit. but it can be shit. a dollar is a dollar whether u got one or one million. so ther is a difference between "whining" and stating the truth.  i know i  got my money back.  i think everyone who sent this john guy a single dollar should get their money back.
> *


finger got pointed because everyone kept asking and asking we were not planning on making the reason for the delay and change public but it got overwhelming. John didn't make out with alot of money as in any business it takes alot to start and time to start profiting and with 300k+ invested he wound up in the negative i assure you, PM him on myspce and tell him you want your money back oh wait you already got it :biggrin: round and round in circles we go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 28 2006, 03:33 PM~6265703
> *What's up with this guy always trying to stir up trouble?  :dunno:
> *


how am i stirring up trouble??? you dont think that if u pay for something and u dont get what u paid for than you are entitled to a refund??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i got my money back so im in no position to complain personally. but fuck it others dont want their money back. then i want their money. its like free money. he dont deserve it, and if others dont want it, ill gladly take it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 28 2006, 05:09 PM~6265569
> *YALL BASHING THE WRONG PEOPLE.
> *


REFER TO THIS QOUTE!!!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 03:41 PM~6265720
> *yea i got my money back so im in no position to complain personally. but fuck it others dont want their money back. then i want their money. its like free money. he dont deserve it, and if others dont want it, ill gladly take it  :biggrin:
> *


Haven't they made the point clear enough that "no one is going to be left hanging?" If I'm not mistaking, once the new title comes out, than previous title subscribers will be tranfered over to the new title.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im not asking for mine back and ill still be happy when i start getting the new mag in january. i took a gamble and supported this mag. its just like everything, i looked at it as being part of the investors who dropped a mear 35 bucks to get something going. im not getting my money back, fuck it. plus its not like im losing out, im still getting the new mag when it comes out.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

and those who are really hurt and upset about their 35 bucks... maybe you should point that anger to the tax money that you pay and goes to the politians retirement funds they get plus living wage increases while everyone elses social security fund goes dryor what they really spend your tax money on... or fuck it just cry about the 3 month break before the new mag comes out and act like theyre running off with your money. :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

seth you should have money in your account. Ken money was put in that account for you. I dont have any involvement in any accounting or money in Traditional Lowriding Magazine. People just talk out of their asses. Ken if that business is no longer in business, no you dont get a refund. yet we are here giving people back money. sounds like we are honest people. If you dont know, ask those who got featured and others who i personally PMD saying id take care of their issues and would send them extras. or if they saw us at a show to let us know. we were employees who LOW RIDE giving something to others (most who we know and consider friends) because we believed in it. Was the magazine not good? Was it not what people asked for? People just want to stir shit up, but those who know what we are about have said nothing but good things. Well most, some people listen to the wrong people who have never done a thing for anyone else but themselves. One thing in my life no one has ever SUCCESSFULLY accussed me of being is DISHONEST. Been here since 2002 helping people and answering the tons of email i get on here and the magazine email. I do it because i love it. I can bitch and say im going to quit now because people are being negative and taking their support away. Im not a complainer, a quiter or a push over. 

to top it all off i already had come on here saying everyone is going to be taken care of. i dont know about anyone else on here, but ive always kept my word. 

again if you feel you deserve more money, contact the OWNER since he doesnt take our calls. yeah, weve tried probably a few hundred times a piece. maybe you guys can do a better job collecting. well except for the two people who already got there money back yet keep going. we hear some of what you are saying and leave out the rest.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 28 2006, 07:35 AM~6262037
> *NEGATIVE VIBE!?!?!?!?!  people paid hard earned money for something that is/was not fulfilled,, or not fulfilled in a timely and/or professional manner.
> 
> you expected a people to be happy about a situation like this? lol
> ...


In this posting never did I say anything about the exchange of money. I simply stated "negative vibe" because certain people are still doubtful even when they didn't purchase a subscription. The subscription issue has been addressed over and over. I responded to the compliment of the guy who posted his faith in the staff. 

And as for your comment if I expected people to be happy about their subscription situation...my answer is no. I also expect for people to be mature about this too but that doesn't neccessarily mean it'll be a reality. But the issue has been addressed in a timely and professional manner. Everyone has a right to their opinion and that's why I voice mine as well. Of course I have just a little more insight. If I'm not mistaken issue 4 is still on the newstands and Brandon made his announcements after exercising all his efforts of trying to keep the worst from happening.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 28 2006, 05:55 PM~6265814
> *seth you should have money in your account.
> *


Thank you sir.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

what up Rod


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Wild Child has landed!!

what up mayne??

im not rod lol :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*wow 18 pages of this........... :uh: :uh: :uh: *


here is how i feel...

did i like TLM---------*yes*

did i have a subscription----------*yes*

did i buy a few extra copies at the news stand...---------*oh yes*

do i want my money-------------------------*hell no*

do i want my shirt--------------*i'll get it when i get it...no big deal*

was the 4 issue worth my hard earn money----------*hell yea...*

will i continue to support my lowrider brother-----------*hell fuckin yea*..

am i upset this happened to a very good magazine -----*hell yes , but shit happens*..

i have over 20 issues of the magazine and will continue to buy them whenever i see them in stores.

*this is just like the Enron Corp*


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: eyecandy1n2, trudawg, area651rider, WildChild, King Of Rimz, SIXONEFORLIFE, FernandoDeanda


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

18 pages, musta been a big pug


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

What up Jeremy

Rod is "king of pimps" I mean "king of rimz"


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 06:24 PM~6266281
> *18 pages, musta been a big pug
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Read this one, just because the mag had "GREAT" employees does not mean the owner was the same. I am one person who has offered to help in any way i could. I respect the guys and what they are doing. I believe that something’s could have been done differently, but that is just it "My opinion" Most folks are lashing out at the employees who worked their tails off on something they believed "and STILL believe" in. 

Most of us know that it takes a great deal of capital to get something of this magnitude on its feet. That is not something that comes easy. We understand the position these guys were left in. So we will support them.

So don’t point your anger at the employees, they did their job! And they did an extraordinary job in my eyes "You just have to look at the mags to know that statement is true" Point it where it belongs. At the owner who walked away and has done NOTHING to communicate or return the money he was given.



Example of good employees, bad ownership --->>>>>RIGHT HERE


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Does anyone not see my point here???

I'm not bitching over any money, I'm really not.

BUT, if the NEW magazine has nothing to do with the OLD TLM money and owner, where has that so-called $28,000 gone?

$35 is chump change, but collectivelly it's a lot, hence the $28,000.

I am not pointing fingers at Brent, Brandon or Eric.


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2006, 04:22 PM~6266267
> *wow 18 pages of this........... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> here is how i feel...
> 
> ...


yep yep thats real right there from a real dude :thumbsup: 



:uh: we got so many cryin ass babies in here that sound worse than my bitch :uh: :uh:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 03:51 PM~6266130
> *Thank you sir.
> *


:uh: them 2 badass rides you got and your worrying about your 35 bucks to support your fellow lowriding brothers with a magazine that is going threw some struggle but at the end of the day they are doing this for us, and trying to keep our sport/lifestyle alive and growing since we know that lowriding is at an all time low right now.. yes even in california :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 07:23 PM~6267173
> *Does anyone not see my point here???
> 
> I'm not bitching over any money, I'm really not.
> ...


I've been seen your point. 

And I don't think anyone is going to take any serious legal action here at all to investigate any of this. Thats sad.

I'm hearing more about a new magazine, individual refunds paid by people who are not responsibe or should be paying (which is almost, inadvertantly admitting guilt) than anything else. It's stupid. Who in the fuck is going to take action to hold this guy "John' accountable? WHO WHO WHO?

This topic has become more about gossip out of boredum than anything else. BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH. Everyone passing the buck. Fuck it.

Let's get back to building our fucking cars and helping each other get back on the Blvd. Lowriding is going to die because of shit like this. And another thing.....

Would we even give a shit about TLM or this topic if LRM was worth the money? Some of you people are ruining Lowriding with your political, racial, capitalist and financially irresponsible bullshit.

Fuck all of you...I'm just going to build my car with my homies. Tired off all this shit. No wonder many of the older guys Just "lurk or watch" annomonously on this site without writing anything.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 09:58 PM~6267449
> *I've been seen your point.
> 
> And I don't think anyone is going to take any serious legal action here at all to investigate any of this. Thats sad.
> ...





:0 so true...


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 06:23 PM~6267173
> *Does anyone not see my point here???
> 
> I'm not bitching over any money, I'm really not.
> ...


who gives a fuck, what does that 28,000 dollars have to do with you????? absolutly nothing , quit trying to stir the pot, it has already been let known that they will be contiuing to send previous subcribers new magazines to take care of your 35 dollars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 04:51 PM~6266130
> *Thank you sir.
> *


hey dont u owe me about 50 bucks???


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 28 2006, 10:14 PM~6267611
> *who gives a fuck, what does that 28,000 dollars have to do with you????? absolutly nothing , quit trying to stir the pot, it has already been let know that they will be contiuing to send previous subcribers  new magazines to take care of your  35 dollars
> *


I think you need to re-read ALL my posts ****.

A) I'm not complaining.

B) I could care less about $35.

C) I support Brent and crew.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 28 2006, 10:14 PM~6267611
> *who gives a fuck, what does that 28,000 dollars have to do with you????? absolutly nothing , quit trying to stir the pot, it has already been let know that they will be contiuing to send previous subcribers  new magazines to take care of your  35 dollars
> *



so your saying fraud is cool...

the courts looks like $30..huh...wtf

however multiplied by x number of subscribers= felony offense..  

thats not cool in any buisness....

no obligation to previous subscibers...


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 07:18 PM~6267650
> *I think you need to re-read ALL my posts ****.
> 
> A) [BI'm not complaining</span>.*
> ...


than shut the fuck up already!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 28 2006, 10:23 PM~6267698
> *than shut the fuck up already!!!
> *


This is a public forum, I can voice my opinion all day long.

We're not on Off-Topic, so don't come out the gate like that on me, because you don't know me.

Most everyone in here knows me, and knows that I'm not being malicious.

So you sir, can fuck off.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 28 2006, 08:19 PM~6267655
> *so your saying fraud is cool...
> 
> the courts looks like $30..huh...wtf
> ...


Very good points, but again...is ANYONE going to initiate litagation and indite this guy?

In other words, is somebody going to sue the pants of this guy and investigate false advertisement or fraud? I doubt it.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 10:36 PM~6267760
> *Very good points, but again...is ANYONE going to initiate litagation and indite this guy?
> 
> In other words, is somebody going to sue the pants of this guy and investigate false advertisement or fraud? I doubt it.
> *


I doubt it, but if every subscriber from here signed a Class Action Lawsuit, you'd get your money back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 08:37 PM~6267768
> *I doubt it, but if every subscriber from here signed a Class Action Lawsuit, you'd get your money back.
> *


but if everyone got their money back the new magazine would have to go out and get subscribers.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 28 2006, 10:37 PM~6267768
> *I doubt it, but if every subscriber from here signed a Class Action Lawsuit, you'd get your money back.
> *


not only them but there would sure be enough money to continue

if the staff was involved for back pay.....thats who should conduct it!

the PEOPLE VS JOHN B. TORRES


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 28 2006, 10:41 PM~6267804
> *the PEOPLE VS JOHN B. TORRES
> *


DING DING DING!!!

We have a winner!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 10:40 PM~6267789
> *but if everyone got their money back the new magazine would have to go out and get subscribers.
> *


then it would go in the rightful hands of the people "staff" who deserve it and kepp putting them bad ass mags out....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:40 PM~6267789
> *but if everyone got their money back the new magazine would have to go out and get subscribers.
> *


From a buisness point of view, thats a dumb move. If "I" was not guilty of ripping people off, I sure as hell would not spend my money to make up for some other guys mistake. 

But thats, again, from a buisness prospective.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 07:58 PM~6267449
> *I've been seen your point.
> 
> And I don't think anyone is going to take any serious legal action here at all to investigate any of this. Thats sad.
> ...


IT JUST GOES TO SHOW THAT UOU NEED TO SELL ADS TO KEEP IT GOING


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 08:36 PM~6267760
> *Very good points, but again...is ANYONE going to initiate litagation and indite this guy?
> 
> In other words, is somebody going to sue the pants of this guy and investigate false advertisement or fraud? I doubt it.
> *


HE DIDNT TELL US LIES OR FALSIFIE ANYTHING, OTHERS DID THAT WHY THERE GETTING ALL THE BULLSHIT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 08:44 PM~6267829
> *From a buisness point of view, thats a dumb move. If "I" was not guilty of ripping people off, I sure as hell would not spend my money to make up for some other guys mistake.
> 
> But thats, again, from a buisness prospective.
> *


thats wher i lose my trust. a few guys say that the subscrition money will roll over. the figure of 28k was brought up. they say they are giving refunds out of pocket if everyone wanted a refund does that mean 28k out of pocket or does that mean they go hit up john for the money. why not hit up john for hte money anyways. fuck it i dont really care aint my mag, aint my money anymore.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Sep 28 2006, 08:44 PM~6267830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John knew about the staff coaxing us to subscribe. And after some of you did, he put his banana peel on the floor for you.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 27 2006, 09:23 AM~6253032
> *I was in California last week and this was the only car on wires I saw.
> 
> 
> ...


cruizin on the 710 ,should of hit me up we went down to shaw ,it was poppin.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 10:44 PM~6267830
> *IT JUST GOES TO SHOW THAT UOU NEED TO SELL ADS TO KEEP IT GOING
> *


yes and no...

no different than selling a product...its a magazine just so happen to have adds...
some...ok all capitalise on it...more money! if the product cost more to produce than what it actually sells for than price should go up!!

$4 dollars shippingx12=$$$48 dollars... even at 6 months=24..damn how much was a piad subsciption!!! 


you choose:
have to pay extra for quality....$$$
have the advertising to cover the diiference!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i wonder if they are considering getting rid of the thick ass pages when the new mag comes out. i imagine those pages really cost a lot of money and make it much heavier, thus costing more to ship it.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 08:53 PM~6267867
> *NO! You just have to be responsible with your money and have shit under notorized contract. Trust is one thing with a buisness partner, but with good buisness you have to seperate your friendship.
> John knew about the staff coaxing us to subscribe. And after some of you did, he put his banana peel on the floor for you.
> *


IF SOMEONE NAMED FREDDY FENDER CAME TO SELL ME A MAG I WOULDNT BUY IT, I BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE I TRUSTED (NOT JOHN). SO ALL YOUR STUPID COMBACKS HAVE NO POINT FUNNY GUY. AND BACK TO POINT #1 ITS NOT THE MONEY ITS THE WAY IT WAS HANDLED ON HERE!!!!!! SO GO PLAY WITH YOUR BANANA PEEL IN THE CLOSET MR HELPER


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 28 2006, 09:41 PM~6267281
> *:uh:  them 2 badass rides you got and your worrying about your 35 bucks to support your fellow lowriding brothers with a  magazine that is going threw some struggle but at the end of the day they are doing this for us, and  trying to keep our sport/lifestyle alive and growing since we know that lowriding is at an all time low right now.. yes even in california :uh:
> *



Well, I am a supporter and contributor for the TLM cause, I simply requested for the refund of my second year subscription paid, that's it. I was told a refund was available to me, Eric reinbursed me for the second year and everyone is happy. I have my own personal opinion on it, but my request has been fulfilled and that is it.  

I do want to apologize to Brent, Eric, & Brandon for coming off so strong, it is not personal I have known you guys on Layitlow for a few years now and have nothing against you fellas. You guys have the drive and the vision in making the greatest automobile magazine in the world. I stand behind my word and will continue to support the new mag when it resurfaces. 

Once again, I wish you all the best of luck with the new magazines sucess. I will certainly be anxious to see the new magazine's format come this January.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 11:00 PM~6267900
> *IF SOMEONE NAMED FREDDY FENDER *


Do you listen to Freddy Fender?

I'm guessing the reference here...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2006, 10:59 PM~6267894
> *i wonder if they are considering getting rid of the thick ass pages when the new mag comes out. i imagine those pages really cost a lot of money and make it much heavier, thus costing more to ship it.
> *



i would pay 7 dollars an issue...i pay more for comic books...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:01 PM~6267910
> *Well, I am a supporter and contributor for the TLM cause, I simply requested for the refund of my second year subscription paid, that's it. I was told a refund was available to me, Eric reinbursed me for the second year and everyone is happy. I have my own personal opinion on it, but my request has been fulfilled and that is it.
> 
> I do want to apologize to Brent, Eric, & Brandon for coming off so strong, it is not personal I have known you guys on Layitlow for a few years now and have nothing against you fellas. You guys have the drive and the vision in making the greatest automobile magazine in the world. I stand behind my word and will continue to support the new mag when it resurfaces.
> ...


what u gona do with all that money. remember the color is red, can i get paid :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 09:00 PM~6267900
> *IF SOMEONE NAMED FREDDY FENDER CAME TO SELL ME A MAG I WOULDNT BUY IT, I BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE I TRUSTED (NOT JOHN). SO ALL YOUR STUPID COMBACKS HAVE NO POINT FUNNY GUY. AND BACK TO POINT #1 ITS NOT THE MONEY ITS THE WAY IT WAS HANDLED ON HERE!!!!!! SO GO PLAY WITH YOUR BANANA PEEL IN THE CLOSET MR HELPER
> *


Man, I have no idea what you just said. It was not clear or articulate.

But if your point was "it's not about the money"...I think that might just be your opinion and a few others...not all subscribers.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

hey if you guys are really bored I need help on my car...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 09:05 PM~6267932
> *Man, I have no idea what you just said. It was not clear or articulate.
> 
> But if your point was "it's not about the money"...I think that might just be your opinion and a few others...not all subscribers.
> *


THEN GO TO YOUR TEACHER FOR HELP ITS PRETTY FUCKIN CLEAR!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 28 2006, 11:07 PM~6267942
> *hey if you guys are really bored I need help on my car...
> *


been working on mine all day....its break time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 09:07 PM~6267947
> *THEN GO TO YOUR TEACHER FOR HELP ITS PRETTY FUCKIN CLEAR!
> *


WTF are you talking about? Help with what?...Are you drunk? and why are you getting so feminishisly emotional sir?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I didn't subscribe to the mag...lucky me but i think this is something that everyone should learn from...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 28 2006, 11:10 PM~6267961
> *I didn't subscribe to the mag...lucky me but i think this is something that everyone should learn from...
> *


x2....

was glad when i found it after looking for 3 weeks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 11:03 PM~6267922
> *what u gona do with all that money. remember the color is red, can i get paid  :biggrin:
> *


Renew LRM, it's up next month.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2006, 09:10 PM~6267958
> *WTF are you talking about? Help with what?...Are you drunk? and why are you getting so feminishisly emotional sir?
> *


HA FUCKIN HA! I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I AM EVEN BOTHERING WITH YOUR NERD ASS.

FUCK OFF *** BOY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:12 PM~6267977
> *Renew LRM, it's up next month.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 28 2006, 11:07 PM~6267942
> *hey if you guys are really bored I need help on my car...
> *


I can donate some 22" Asanti


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 09:12 PM~6267979
> *HA FUCKIN HA! I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I AM EVEN BOTHERING WITH YOUR NERD ASS.
> 
> FUCK OFF *** BOY
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:13 PM~6267987
> *I can donate some 22" Asanti
> *


HOW MUCH :biggrin: 

I NEED THOSE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:13 PM~6267987
> *I can donate some 22" Asanti
> *


hey that 35 bucks aint shit. but if u do it enuff times u can get a set of trailmasters!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 11:14 PM~6267997
> *HOW MUCH :biggrin:
> 
> I NEED THOSE
> *


6 LUG RANGE ROVER.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:13 PM~6267987
> *I can donate some 22" Asanti
> *


cool i'll take it...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:16 PM~6268009
> *6 LUG RANGE ROVER.....
> *


I NEED A SECOND SET FOR MY 745 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 09:23 PM~6268055
> *I NEED A SECOND SET FOR MY 745 :biggrin:
> *


u think it'll look good on my 760?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 28 2006, 11:23 PM~6268048
> *cool i'll take it...
> *


small donation of $6000 to the NBL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:30 PM~6268111
> *small donation of $6000 to the NBL.
> *


hey wait a minute, are u collecting money, but dont run the nbl?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:31 PM~6268120
> *hey wait a minute, are u collecting money, but dont run the nbl?
> *


 :biggrin: 

i will give the first 200 donaters a free limited edition t-shirt! i even donated so i could get one :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 09:50 PM~6268237
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i will give the first 200 donaters a free limited edition t-shirt! i even donated so i could get one :biggrin:
> *


damn sounds awesome!!! but dont rush just send it whenever u ready


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:51 PM~6268246
> *damn sounds awesome!!! but dont rush just send it whenever u ready
> *


they are limited!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 09:52 PM~6268249
> *they are limited!
> *


damn i better act fast then.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:54 PM~6268264
> *damn i better act fast then.
> *


any problems contact SIXONEFORLIFE he's collecting the money! but i am not sure whos in charge :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 10:01 PM~6268321
> *any problems contact SIXONEFORLIFE he's collecting the money! but i am not sure whos in charge :angry:
> *


wait a minute im confused?


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 28 2006, 09:12 PM~6267979
> *HA FUCKIN HA! I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I AM EVEN BOTHERING WITH YOUR NERD ASS.
> 
> FUCK OFF *** BOY
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 28 2006, 05:31 PM~6266325
> *What up Jeremy
> 
> Rod is "king of pimps" I mean "king of rimz"
> *



man you gotta get that "WILD CHILD" Cover car of yours as a avatar, show that baby off!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

I found the shirts they are sending out I just need to learn to post it up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 28 2006, 05:31 PM~6266325
> *What up Jeremy
> 
> Rod is "king of pimps" I mean "king of rimz"
> *


nah man your ride is king of pimps


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

i still have a few back issues hit me up if you need some, and good luck guys


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 04:23 PM~6273106
> *I found the shirts they are sending out I just need to learn to post it up
> *


ARE THESE THE ONES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 
6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: King Of Rimz, WildChild, Cadillac Heaven, FernandoDeanda, jcd, Dino


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

King of Pimpz thanks for finding that shirt. I think Fernando wants one to


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 06:08 PM~6273540
> *King of Pimpz thanks for finding that shirt. I think Fernando wants one to
> *


SAVE ME A COUPLE IN PORNO SIZE3X :biggrin:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 07:08 PM~6273540
> *King of Pimpz thanks for finding that shirt. I think Fernando wants one to
> *



Thanks for thinking of me Saul. Damn I jumped on here just in time for that one huh? 

:angry: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks for letting me have fun at your expense.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 07:11 PM~6273558
> *Thanks for letting me have fun at your expense.
> *


It's all good. I can take a joke.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Sep 29 2006, 06:15 PM~6273574
> *It's all good. I can take a joke.
> *


 :cheesy: GLAD YOU CAN, BUT HOW LONG BEFORE A CERTAIN MODERATOR TAKES IT DOWN??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:03 PM~6273525
> *ARE THESE THE ONES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:17 PM~6273585
> *:cheesy: GLAD YOU CAN, BUT HOW LONG BEFORE A CERTAIN MODERATOR TAKES IT DOWN??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: nope this one locked in rod


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:35 PM~6273653
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: nope  this  one  locked  in  rod
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:35 PM~6273653
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: nope  this  one  locked  in  rod
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:35 PM~6273653
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: nope  this  one  locked  in  rod
> *


lets just wait and see Keith. uffin: uffin uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:35 PM~6273653
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: nope  this  one  locked  in  rod
> *


I Vote Keith Pena consumer watchdog on LIL. He knows how to treat a customer. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

LIKE I SAID IN ANOTHER TOPIC ABOUT LRM ADS. "I RATHER HAVE A MAGAZINE WITH ADS THAN NO MAGAZINE AT ALL"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:17 PM~6273585
> *:cheesy: GLAD YOU CAN, BUT HOW LONG BEFORE A CERTAIN MODERATOR TAKES IT DOWN??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


you got me twisted homie I can take a joke but anyways we fixed the shirt for you


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:01 PM~6274680
> *you got me twisted homie I can take a joke but anyways we fixed the shirt for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 10:01 PM~6274680
> *you got me twisted homie I can take a joke but anyways we fixed the shirt for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 10:01 PM~6274680
> *you got me twisted homie I can take a joke but anyways we fixed the shirt for you
> 
> 
> ...


ADD A PUG IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 29 2006, 06:59 PM~6273767
> *lets just wait and see Keith.  uffin:  uffin  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  ::  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


THIS ANIT COMING DOWN( THIS TOPIC) NOR THAT NEXT POST I START , AT THE TIME AM TRYIN TO GET AHOLD OF JOHN !! INVESTAGATE ALITTLE MORE INTO ANOTHER ISSUE ABOUT TLM , AS A MATTER OF FACT WE AS RIDAZ ON A PUPLIC FORUM HAVE THE RIGTH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, NOTHING MORE.....BUT THE TRUTH AND I REALLY FOR A MOD ! TO TRY TO COVER UP OR DELETE TOPICS IN REGUARDS TO THIS MATTER ,,, SOULDNT BE A MOD... :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

did BLVD ever issue refunds :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:47 PM~6274927
> *THIS  ANIT  COMING  DOWN(  THIS  TOPIC)  NOR  THAT  NEXT  POST  I  START ,  AT THE TIME AM  TRYIN  TO GET  AHOLD OF  JOHN !!  INVESTAGATE ALITTLE  MORE INTO  ANOTHER  ISSUE ABOUT  TLM ,  AS  A  MATTER  OF  FACT  WE  AS  RIDAZ ON  A  PUPLIC  FORUM  HAVE THE  RIGTH  TO  KNOW THE  TRUTH,  NOTHING  MORE.....BUT THE  TRUTH  AND   I REALLY  FOR  A  MOD ! TO  TRY  TO  COVER  UP  OR  DELETE  TOPICS IN  REGUARDS TO  THIS  MATTER ,,, SOULDNT  BE  A  MOD...   :0
> *


I hope your not talking about me I don't delete shit nor do I need to delete anything I have answered almost every question asked in here or Pm'd to me. Having the right to know is cool but it seems your going out of your way to try and start bullshit like Joey Greco from Cheaters or some shit. Its kinda funny since you didn't subscribe, probably never bought the magazine so how does it concern you? Are you accusing me of covering something up? Please let me know cuz i could use a good laugh  Remember a long time ago when you wanted to sell Lowridaz in Japan but wanted them free because you said it was good advertising for the magazine over there LOL man that was a good one lemme see GIVE YOU MAGAZINES FREE SO YOU CAN SELL TO MAKE MONEY AND TRY AND ACT LIKE YOU WERE DOING LOWRIDAZ A FAVOR!!!!!!!!!!! TRY AND DENY THAT ONE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 29 2006, 10:50 PM~6274937
> *did BLVD ever issue refunds :dunno:
> *


YOU DIDNT GET YOURS??? I DID...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:56 PM~6274977
> *YOU  DIDNT  GET  YOURS???  I  DID...
> *


I NEVER GOT MINES


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:56 PM~6274977
> *YOU  DIDNT  GET  YOURS???  I  DID...
> *


 lol i bet you did ... but did EVERYONE else get there's .. man i dont get this alot of people were on here before tlm came and were praising them now when a small problem arriaved people are quick to bash em this is the reason why us lowriders get no where . we are constantly at each others throats . instead of trying to make things better .. things seem to get worse ..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 29 2006, 11:01 PM~6274990
> *I NEVER GOT MINES
> *


Me neither but the world still goes round, funny t hing is Keith was all MR BLVD back then and promoted them to the fullest and think he even did some stuff for the magazine and got screwed also. So he should know where we are coming from since it happened to him also with BLVD. At least we have explained whats up BLVD never made any attempt to tell us anything and unless you knew people most probably still dont know what happened to that magazine or our money. Myabe Keith can explain that one or dig up the truth since hes a detective now


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:04 PM~6275013
> *Me neither but the world still goes round, funny t hing is Keith was all MR BLVD back then and promoted them to the fullest and think he even did some stuff for the magazine and got screwed also. So he should know where we are coming from since it happened to him also with BLVD. At least we have explained whats up BLVD never made any attempt to tell us anything and unless you knew people most probably still dont know what happened to that magazine or our money. Myabe Keith can explain that one or dig up the truth since hes a detective now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 10:54 PM~6274966
> *I hope your not talking about me I don't delete shit nor do I need to delete anything I have answered almost every question asked in here or Pm'd to me. Having the right to know is cool but it seems your going out of your way to try and start bullshit like Joey Greco from Cheaters or some shit. Its kinda funny since you didn't subscribe, probably never bought the magazine so how does it concern you? Are you accusing me of covering something up? Please let me know cuz i could use a good laugh   Remember a long time ago when you wanted to sell Lowridaz in Japan but wanted them free because you said it was good advertising for the magazine over there LOL man that was a good one lemme see GIVE YOU MAGAZINES FREE SO YOU CAN SELL TO MAKE MONEY AND TRY AND ACT LIKE YOU WERE DOING LOWRIDAZ A FAVOR!!!!!!!!!!! TRY AND DENY THAT ONE
> *


OK ......YOU WORKED FOR LOWRIDAZ THEN TOO DAMN ITS LIKE A SCAM THEN,,,SINCE YOUR SAYIN YOU KNOW THIS ABOUT LOWRIDAZ IN JAPAN..........LETS SEE EVEN IF THATS THE TRUTH,,,,WHY WOULDNT I WANT 10-20 MAGIZINES FREE SINCE WE'D BE PUTTING THEM IN THE SPOTLITE, RUNNING THEM IN THE ADDS WE SPEND 10K A MONTH IN CUSTOM LOWRIDING/JAPAN LOWRIDER ADD THATS MORE OF A FAVOR,,,,SHIT BLVD GAVE ME 50-100 MAGAZINES FREE AND I EVEN GAVE THEM AWAY FREE TO LIL MENBERS,,,,AND PAYED THE SHIPPPEN, NOT ONCE BUT TWICE  OUT OF MY POCKET....AS FAR AS ME BUYIN THE MAGAZINE WRONG I PAYED FOR 2, BUT I WOULDNT HAVE SUBSCRIBE TO IT CAUSE OF THE LAST TIME PEOPLE GOT RIPPPED OFF BY THE SAME CREW!!!!!(LOWRIDAZ),,,,


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 29 2006, 11:03 PM~6275010
> *lol i bet you did  ... but did EVERYONE else  get there's .. man i dont get this  alot of people were on here before tlm came and were praising them now when a small problem arriaved  people are quick to bash em  this is the reason why us  lowriders get no where  . we are constantly at each others throats . instead of trying to make things better .. things seem to get worse  ..
> *


IS IT REALLY SMALL JOHN?? THINK ABOUT IT THATS TWICE THAT THE MAGAZINE HAS WHEN UNDER ,, AND RIPPPED SOME PEOPLE OFF,,,,, I TRULY UNDERSTAND THAT WE LOWRIDERS HOLD EACH OTHER BACK FROM GROWING I FEEL YOU ON THAT....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:06 PM~6275029
> *OK  ......YOU   WORKED  FOR  LOWRIDAZ  THEN  TOO    DAMN  ITS  LIKE  A  SCAM   THEN,,,SINCE  YOUR  SAYIN  YOU  KNOW  THIS  ABOUT  LOWRIDAZ IN  JAPAN..........LETS   SEE  EVEN  IF  THATS  THE  TRUTH,,,,WHY  WOULDNT  I  WANT 10-20 MAGIZINES FREE   SINCE  WE'D   BE  PUTTING  THEM  IN  THE  SPOTLITE,  RUNNING THEM  IN THE  ADDS  WE  SPEND  10K A MONTH  IN  CUSTOM  LOWRIDING/JAPAN LOWRIDER  ADD  THATS  MORE  OF  A  FAVOR,,,,SHIT   BLVD  GAVE  ME  50-100  MAGAZINES FREE   AND  I  EVEN  GAVE  THEM  AWAY  FREE TO  LIL  MENBERS,,,,AND  PAYED  THE  SHIPPPEN,  NOT  ONCE  BUT  TWICE  OUT  OF  MY  POCKET....AS  FAR  AS  ME  BUYIN  THE  MAGAZINE  WRONG  I  PAYED  FOR  2,  BUT I  WOULDNT  HAVE  SUBSCRIBE TO  IT  CAUSE OF  THE  LAST  TIME  PEOPLE  GOT  RIPPPED  OFF BY THE  SAME  CREW!!!!!(LOWRIDAZ),,,,
> *


I didn't work for Lowridaz but I heard the stories. I gave alot of TLM's away ask your homie George with the 67 he got a WHOLE bunch free with his car in it and ALOT of other people got free magazines we took care of EVERYONE who had a car featured in our magazine hell the 61 in this months issue we sent him a whole case free. Ask anyone around we took care of alot of people and will always take care of the people who allow us the oppurtunity to shoot their cars cuz with out them we have NOTHING. *Ill tell you a story since you like stories one guy who had his 64 ht in the 3rd issue was asking us for magazine and we promised him like 20 copies to give out well John was supposed to send them to him and never did, Brandon spent 1/2 a day driving to every store in his area to find as MANY as he could paid cover price and sent all the ones he could find just to fulfill his word. So before you judge anyone maybe you should kick back and relax *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:11 PM~6275057
> *IS  IT  REALLY  SMALL JOHN?? THINK  ABOUT  IT  THATS  TWICE THAT  THE  MAGAZINE HAS  WHEN  UNDER  ,,  AND  RIPPPED  SOME  PEOPLE  OFF,,,,,  I  TRULY  UNDERSTAND  THAT  WE  LOWRIDERS  HOLD  EACH  OTHER  BACK  FROM  GROWING  I  FEEL  YOU  ON  THAT....
> *


*See man this is where your ignorance really shows. Your saying we ripped people off, have you not read the whole fucking topic did you not see the part were we explained were coming back with a new name in Janurary and will honor the old subscriptions? *


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

This is like a soap opera: As the pump head turns Produced by Homeboyz Productions, staring Mr.Impala being half the man he use to be. Swinging and punching defending his second love as his coach OC58 keeps Brent pumped up sacrificing him self with his latest new new TLM shirt that everybody wants. 

Damn I'm get me some popcorn cause this is starting to get good.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:17 PM~6275091
> *This is like a soap opera: As the pump head turns Produced by Homeboyz Productions, staring Mr.Impala being half the man he use to be. Swinging and punching defending his second love as his coach OC58 keeps Brent pumped up sacrificing him self with his latest new new TLM shirt that everybody wants.
> 
> Damn I'm get me some popcorn cause this is starting to get good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:17 PM~6275091
> *This is like a soap opera: As the pump head turns Produced by Homeboyz Productions, staring Mr.Impala being half the man he use to be. Swinging and punching defending his second love as his coach OC58 keeps Brent pumped up sacrificing him self with his latest new new TLM shirt that everybody wants.
> 
> Damn I'm get me some popcorn cause this is starting to get good.
> *


fix your avatar and shut up


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 30 2006, 12:11 AM~6275057
> *IS  IT  REALLY  SMALL JOHN?? THINK  ABOUT  IT  THATS  TWICE THAT  THE  MAGAZINE HAS  WHEN  UNDER  ,,  AND  RIPPPED  SOME  PEOPLE  OFF,,,,,  I  TRULY  UNDERSTAND  THAT  WE  LOWRIDERS  HOLD  EACH  OTHER  BACK  FROM  GROWING  I  FEEL  YOU  ON  THAT....
> *


Keith spells good when he feels strongly about something. 




.....Except for the 3 P's


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

See what happens when you have no life we sit here on a Friday night and argue about the same bullshit from 3 days ago and keep going around in circles like swinging on a stripper pole


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 29 2006, 11:22 PM~6275114
> *Keith spells good when he feels strongly about something.
> .....Except for the 3 P's
> *


And have you noticed im not even trying to fight with him Im trying to be civil and be the better man but he drops insinuations that I would delete this topic or delete stuff from this topic and that makes me mad cuz i don't need to do that Ive sat here and tried to answer and explain to everyone the situation and he keeps insinuating people are getting ripped off and were trying to fuck everyone and now *hes the lowrider police we coulda used him back when BLVD fucked everyone and shut down with no explanation*


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

I should ask Eric to help he went to school. LOL Cause you couldn't xplane and I didnt understand uuu


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:26 PM~6275140
> *I should ask Eric to help he went to school. LOL Cause you couldn't xplane and I didnt understand uuu
> *


man if i made it anymore clear for you it woulda been transparent!!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:13 PM~6275067
> *I didn't work for Lowridaz but I heard the stories. I gave alot of TLM's away ask your homie  George with the 67 he got a WHOLE bunch free with his car in it and ALOT of other people got free magazines we took care of EVERYONE who had a car featured in our magazine hell the 61 in this months issue we sent him a whole case free. Ask anyone around we took care of alot of people and will always take care of the people who allow us the oppurtunity to shoot their cars cuz with out them we have NOTHING.  Ill tell you a story since you like stories one guy who had his 64 ht in the 3rd issue was asking us for magazine and we promised him like 20 copies to give out well John was supposed to send them to him and never did, Brandon spent 1/2 a day driving to every store in his area to find as MANY as he could paid cover price and sent all the ones he could find just to fulfill his word. So before you judge anyone maybe you should kick back and relax
> *


STORIES, MAN I COULD GET INTO STORYS ALL NITE ABOUT WHAT HE SAID AND WHAT SHE SAID......LOOK I WASNT UP HEAR TRYIN TO SELL 200 COPYS AND TSHIRT TO SAVE SOMETHING THAT HAD THE SAME ENDING AS LOWRIDAZ,,,,,,PEOPLE ASS OUT OF THEIR MONEY!!!!!! SAME OLD SHIT SCREW ME ONCE, YOUR FAULT, SCREW ME TWICE MY FAULT..HOPE PEOPLE LEARN..................ON A SIDE NOTE !!!!! NOW I CAN SEE CLEARLY WHY YOU AND YOUR FRIENDS BLVD ROLLER/OC58 HATED SO MUCH IN THE PAST WITH BLVD MAG.
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2006, 10:35 AM~6263704
> *  I appreciate the good words I don't mind answering people and helping I have been on this site for over 4 years and have never burned anyone nver fucked anyone and don't plan on it.  *


Very true, Brent has always come through for me and many other people. 
I'll vouch for Brent any day of the week, something I don't normally do for anybody, unless I have Real Faith in them.
Al.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:28 PM~6275147
> *STORIES,  MAN  I  COULD  GET  INTO  STORYS  ALL NITE  ABOUT  WHAT  HE  SAID  AND  WHAT  SHE  SAID......LOOK  I  WASNT  UP  HEAR TRYIN  TO  SELL  200  COPYS AND  TSHIRT  TO  SAVE  SOMETHING  THAT  HAD  THE  SAME  ENDING AS  LOWRIDAZ,,,,,,PEOPLE  ASS OUT  OF  THEIR  MONEY!!!!!!    SAME  OLD  SHIT SCREW ME ONCE, YOUR  FAULT,  SCREW ME TWICE YOUR  FAULT..HOPE  PEOPLE  LEARN..................ON  A  SIDE  NOTE !!!!!  NOW  I  CAN  SEE  CLEARLY  WHY  YOU  AND  YOUR  FRIENDS  BLVD  ROLLER/OC58  HATED  SO  MUCH  IN  THE  PAST  WITH  BLVD MAG.
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Umm another LIE my 60 impala setup was featured in BLVD magazine and our shop and eric even wrote for the magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and Elliot were cool as fuck I got mad respect for him and what that magazine tried to accomplish.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2006, 12:26 AM~6275137
> *And have you noticed im not even trying to fight with him Im trying to be civil and be the better man but he drops insinuations that I would delete this topic or delete stuff from this topic and that makes me mad cuz i don't need to do that Ive sat here and tried to answer and explain to everyone the situation and he keeps insinuating people are getting ripped off and were trying to fuck everyone and now hes the lowrider police we coulda used him back when BLVD fucked everyone and shut down with no explanation
> *


I dont know what the fuck an insinuations is . But :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:30 PM~6275158
> *Umm another LIE my 60 impala setup was featured in BLVD magazine and our shop and eric even wrote for the magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and Elliot were cool as fuck I got mad respect for him and what that magazine tried to accomplish.
> *


Here is Elliot shooting a motor on a car from Lifestyle at our OLD SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:30 PM~6275158
> *Umm another LIE my 60 impala setup was featured in BLVD magazine and our shop and eric even wrote for the magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and Elliot were cool as fuck I got mad respect for him and what that magazine tried to accomplish.
> *


THAT WAS THE 1ST ISSUE ONLY BRENT,,,,,BUT THIS IS ABOUT TLM???? YOU KNOW BRENT YOUR A SMART GUY WHY DONT YOU GUYS JUST TEAM UP WITH SOMEONE ELSE AND START SOMETHING NEW??? I MEAN SHIT YOU GUYS CAN DO IT....I BELIVE THERES A WOMEN ON THIS SITE THAT COULD HELP YOU FINANCIALLY..


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith his maried he don't dance at ChubNDales anymore he gave that up


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 29 2006, 11:33 PM~6275169
> *I dont know what the fuck an insinuations is . But  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT TOPIC GOT DELETE...............WHO DELETE THE FIRST TOPIC????


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:01 PM~6274680
> *you got me twisted homie I can take a joke but anyways we fixed the shirt for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:37 PM~6275188
> *Keith his maried he don't dance at ChubNDales anymore he gave that up
> *


Keith got that on lock already :biggrin:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Fernando
He fixed it the original said "Pay up Sucker" LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:35 PM~6275180
> *THAT  WAS  THE  1ST  ISSUE  ONLY  BRENT,,,,,BUT THIS  IS  ABOUT  TLM????    YOU  KNOW  BRENT  YOUR  A  SMART  GUY  WHY  DONT  YOU  GUYS  JUST TEAM  UP WITH  SOMEONE  ELSE AND  START SOMETHING  NEW???  I  MEAN  SHIT YOU  GUYS  CAN  DO  IT....I  BELIVE THERES  A  WOMEN  ON  THIS  SITE  THAT  COULD HELP  YOU  FINANCIALLY..
> *



Keith, for the last time John Torres was the money man in Lowridaz and this magazine, he is now gone we have got the money from someone else now. And its a lot of money to do something liek this. My 60 was in the 3rd or 4th issue of BLVD not the 1st


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:37 PM~6275188
> *Keith his maried he don't dance at ChubNDales anymore he gave that up..............
> *


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

pimp daddy


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:41 PM~6275206
> *Keith got that on lock already  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE PHOTO YOU CARRY IN YOUR WALLET


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:44 PM~6275220
> *
> *


ill give you that much keith you always got some hot 20 year olds all over that gir on the right is tight just drop her off to get her lip waxed and she will be straight


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith is a pimp daddy with his viejas


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:44 PM~6275218
> *Keith, for the last time John Torres was the money man in Lowridaz and this magazine, he is now gone we have got the money from someone else now. And its a lot of money to do something liek this. My 60 was in the 3rd or 4th issue of BLVD not the 1st
> *


I WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK....CAUSE PRETTY MUCH YOU PUT IT ALL ON THE LINE THIS TIME ......GOOD LUCK ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:46 PM~6275230
> *IS  THAT  THE  PHOTO  YOU  CARRY IN  YOUR  WALLET
> *



no i have it framed on my wall  I had actually lost that pic when my hard drive crashed luckily dippinit still had it and posted it the other day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:47 PM~6275232
> *Keith is a pimp daddy with his viejas
> *


he got the pimp of the year for this one


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

It's cool that somebody else is getting bash this month. I better enjoy this, the new issue should be out late next week. LOL Hang in there Brent your almost there I can see some light at the end of the tunnel. My bad it's my light in fridge. Were's Eric??? besides modeling his shirt.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2006, 11:47 PM~6275231
> *ill give you that much keith you always got some hot 20 year olds all over that gir on the right is tight just drop her off to get her lip waxed and she will be straight
> *


THANK YOU, BUT IF WHERE GOING TO GET INTO TALKIN ABOUT PEOPLES OTHERS THIS COULD GO ON ALL YEAR , SAVE THIS ONE IN YOUR WALLET


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

keith who's that?????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:54 PM~6275251
> *It's cool that somebody else is getting bash this month. I better enjoy this, the new issue should be out late next week. LOL Hang in there Brent your almost there I can see some light at the end of the tunnel. My bad it's my light in fridge. Were's Eric??? besides modeling his shirt.
> *


getting ready for his kids bday party tomorrow


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Alright guys don't kill your selves I'll check on you guys in the morning. Hey Brent Who's gonna dress up for him since you gave up that Barney side job. LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 29 2006, 11:54 PM~6275251
> *It's cool that somebody else is getting bash this month. I better enjoy this, the new issue should be out late next week. LOL Hang in there Brent your almost there I can see some light at the end of the tunnel. My bad it's my light in fridge. Were's Eric??? besides modeling his shirt.
> *


how many donks r in it?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YOU LIKE SAUL? IF YOU EVER NEED SOME CHICANAS, HIT ME UP..IT WOULD GIVE COLOR TO THE MAGAZINE ............AND YOU TOO BRENT WHEN YOU DO GET THE NEW MAG. ROLLIN I COULD HELP YOU ,IF YOU WANT SOME NON-STRIPERS   WITH..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 30 2006, 12:01 AM~6275268
> *Alright guys don't kill your selves I'll check on you guys in the morning. Hey Brent Who's gonna dress up for him since you gave up that Barney side job. LOL
> *



we were hoping you could get one of the monster 4x4 bigfoot cars from your magazine to come put on an exhibition


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 30 2006, 12:01 AM~6275268
> *Alright guys don't kill your selves I'll check on you guys in the morning. Hey Brent Who's gonna dress up for him since you gave up that Barney side job. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 30 2006, 12:03 AM~6275275
> *YOU  LIKE  SAUL?  IF  YOU  EVER  NEED  SOME  CHICANAS, HIT  ME  UP..IT  WOULD GIVE COLOR  TO THE  MAGAZINE ............AND  YOU  TOO  BRENT WHEN  YOU  DO  GET THE NEW  MAG.  ROLLIN  I  COULD  HELP  YOU  ,IF  YOU WANT  SOME  NON-STRIPERS    WITH..
> *


did u notice our 4th isse cover girl was pornstar jenaveve?


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

NONE we're keeping it real, on the newstand, in the mail to for our subscribers to keep, burn, and have something to talk shit about next week on layitlow. Shit I thought you knew


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith I'll give you a ring Monday we need to hook something up maybe your skills will rub off on me.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SORRY BRENT I DONT WATCH PORN !!! I MAKE IT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 30 2006, 12:08 AM~6275301
> *SORRY  BRENT  I  DONT  WATCH  PORN !!!   I MAKE  IT
> *


yup your the king i see you in that one How to take a bath


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 30 2006, 12:08 AM~6275296
> *Keith I'll give you a ring Monday we need to hook something up maybe your skills will rub off on me.
> *


and maybe your wife will kick your ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 30 2006, 12:08 AM~6275296
> *Keith I'll give you a ring Monday we need to hook something up maybe your skills will rub off on me.
> *


NATHAN T THOUGHT SO......BUT ITS NOT REALLY SKILLS ITS CHARM.....BUT HAY I DO KNOW SOME GIRLS, AND IVE BROUGHT A FEW GIRLS TO LRM......HUM DAZZA KATANA BAKER A FEW OTHERS SO HAY SAUL NO PROMBLEN ERICKA IS HOT...AM PLANNING ON TAKEN HER TO JAPAN IN NOV


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 30 2006, 12:05 AM~6275282
> *NONE we're keeping it real, on the newstand, in the mail to for our subscribers to keep, burn, and have something to talk shit about next week on layitlow. Shit I thought you knew
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats good shit!!

Nice avy saul!! Looks good bro!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2006, 01:13 AM~6275067
> *I didn't work for Lowridaz but I heard the stories. I gave alot of TLM's away ask your homie  George with the 67 he got a WHOLE bunch free with his car in it and ALOT of other people got free magazines we took care of EVERYONE who had a car featured in our magazine hell the 61 in this months issue we sent him a whole case free. Ask anyone around we took care of alot of people and will always take care of the people who allow us the oppurtunity to shoot their cars cuz with out them we have NOTHING.  Ill tell you a story since you like stories one guy who had his 64 ht in the 3rd issue was asking us for magazine and we promised him like 20 copies to give out well John was supposed to send them to him and never did, Brandon <span style=\'color:red\'>spent 1/2 a day driving to every store in his area to find as MANY as he could paid cover price and sent all the ones he could find just to fulfill his word. So before you judge anyone maybe you should kick back and relax  </span>
> *


:0 sounds like yall need a intern or something...

thought buisiness was about making money?????

hope yall invest in someone that understsands the logistics of a dollar...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2006, 03:07 AM~6275463
> *:0 sounds like yall need a intern or something...
> 
> thought buisiness was about making money?????
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2006, 01:07 AM~6275463
> *:0 sounds like yall need a intern or something...
> 
> thought buisiness was about making money?????
> ...



sometimes its more than making a dollar its keeping your word and taking care of the people that take care of you. Giving someone 5 or 6 magazines free when the let us shoot their car isn't that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things  Because without them there would be no magazine and nothing to sell so its the least we can do for our fellow riders


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

saw my first issue of this mag. I have to say it is the best lowrider mag I have ever seen. EXCELLANT RAG!!!!!


----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 29 2006, 11:03 PM~6275010
> *lol i bet you did  ... but did EVERYONE else  get there's .. man i dont get this  alot of people were on here before tlm came and were praising them now when a small problem arriaved  people are quick to bash em  this is the reason why us  lowriders get no where  . we are constantly at each others throats . instead of trying to make things better .. things seem to get worse  ..
> *


Thats why I will never start a business that caters to lowriders. Too many complainers, haters and nickle and dimers. One thing is to like the sport another is to make it a business.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this topic is so full of shit. should be called bullshitters or not


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFE CC_@Sep 30 2006, 03:16 PM~6277647
> *""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""
> 
> LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 03:43 PM~6277551
> *this topic is so full of shit. should be called bullshitters or not
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: 

Turn on the Fleetwood Mac already fool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 06:09 PM~6278606
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> 
> Turn on the Fleetwood Mac already fool.
> *


what song? gypsy?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 08:35 PM~6278764
> *what song? gypsy?
> *


I was thinkin more like, "Dreams". uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 06:38 PM~6278788
> *I was thinkin more like, "Dreams".  uffin:
> *


r u stuck in the 80s. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 09:18 PM~6279013
> *r u stuck in the 80s.  :uh:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 07:18 PM~6279013
> *r u stuck in the 80s.  :uh:
> *



Soon Sammy is gonna be sportin a mullet and wearing a ripped up jean vest. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who the hell is sammy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz+Sep 30 2006, 11:24 PM~6279693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 09:32 PM~6279730
> *:scrutinize:
> :uh:
> *



Oh shit, now Kenneth has "dog" gone done it, I feel a massacre commin' :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sammy as in seans sex slave sammy??


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wtf kind of dog is that.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 09:41 PM~6279769
> *wtf kind of dog is that.
> *



standard offset :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 11:41 PM~6279769
> *wtf kind of dog is that.
> *


 :biggrin: A great dog.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 09:45 PM~6279796
> *:biggrin:  A great dog.
> *


its a pug


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 1 2006, 01:57 PM~6282686
> *its  a  pug
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Has anybody seen John? I think I saw him in Corona on Sunday at an In & Out Burger.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2006, 12:40 AM~6279765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INTERACIAL COUPLE????????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 3 2006, 08:54 AM~6295548
> *Has anybody seen John?  I think I saw him in Corona on Sunday at an In & Out Burger.
> *


if you do see him ask him if we can get all his copies of issue 3


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*If I see him for sure I will hold him for ransome or at least the highest bidder :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 3 2006, 11:38 AM~6296584
> *If I see him for sure I will hold him for ransome or at least the highest bidder :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*

hes a black belt in tai chi and kempo make sure he doesnt do a roundhouse on you like this  http://www.break.com/movies/kickedhead26.html*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2006, 12:40 PM~6296993
> *hes a black belt in tai chi and kempo make sure he doesnt do a roundhouse on  you like this   http://www.break.com/movies/kickedhead26.html
> *


so thats why nobodys says anything to him ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 4 2006, 01:39 PM~6305656
> *so  thats  why  nobodys says  anything  to  him ?
> *


his father was bruce lee sitting bull


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2006, 12:40 PM~6296993
> *hes a black belt in tai chi and kempo make sure he doesnt do a roundhouse on  you like this   http://www.break.com/movies/kickedhead26.html
> *


or pull out the ninja chucks :0 :0 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmTx7YhYgLM

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

That would be funny as hell if those two dudes got into it.

I could just see it....Peter runnin back to El Duran, pullin out the crowbar and John all like " wait wait!...I got all three issues for you!"

HAHAHAHAH


----------

